# Ultimate KT Film Debate Team Draft 2014



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Just to be fucking clear, it's not on April 11th 2014.​
That being said, welcome to the Ultimate KT Film Debate Team Draft 2014.

In this God damn thread, we shall witness surprising selections, new alliances formed, friendships ruined. Reputations( what reputations?) destroyed, legends born, and shit talking like never before seen.

Will Stunna get his dirty hands on Jena, the one who gifted him the opportunity to become a captain?

Who will be picked first between the two of them, Huey or Yasha? Ultimate pride on the line.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



4 Teams.

23 people.

Full roster is 6 people per team(i.e. 1 Captain + 5 picks).

Meaning that 3 people on the list will go undrafted, and face ultimate KT humiliation. Henceforth known as the trio of shame.

Tyler is our corrupt official.

Trading is allowed both during the draft and during the regular season.



> You can trade up spots if you like.
> 
> i.e. You want VBD's #2 spot, then you might offer to trade a certain person who you plan on picking, to him, because he wanted them and may have lost out on the opportunity to get them in a later round.
> 
> ...



Team sizes must be 6 per squad during the draft, but can be shrunk or grown afterwards in order to land a quality team member.

*DRAFTING ORDER:*

*1. *Vault - Team Machine
*2.* VBD - Team Africa
*3. *Stunna - Team Ragnarok 
*4.* Warudo - Team Steamroller

*DRAFT RESULTS:*



> *Team Machine:*
> 
> Vaulto
> Detective
> ...














​


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm doing try outs. Post how big your dick size here. Bigger dick you got, higher chance of getting drafted by me.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2014)

I want Jena, para Gesy and Luc

or Yasha, Sama, Han and Detective

Slice or Pseudo for my wild card

that's my wishful thinking


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

The World said:


> I want Jena, para Gesy and Luc
> 
> or Yasha, Sama, Han and Detective
> 
> ...



That's your wishful flip flopping, holy shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't like the implication that I want Jena for perverted reasons.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 13, 2014)

Dude, you forgot me again. Why? I mean I was on one of the draft lists of page 85 of the movie rate thread.
EDIT: Thanks for putting me back on.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2014)

Good Job leaving out nensense Detective 

He makes good comic relief


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't like the implication that I want Jena for perverted reasons.





Stunna said:


> There are certain posters I'd do anything to secure.
> 
> _Anything._


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2014)

Za Warudo keeping it classy with his pos reps


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

Just because I'd do perverted things to get someone doesn't mean I would do perverted things to that someone.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm doing try outs. Post how big your dick size here. Bigger dick you got, higher chance of getting drafted by me.



I already told you that I'll post a pic in the bathhouse later night. 
And yes, I'm serious.

I'm hoping to be picked by Stunna though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, I got'chu.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a feeling that Rukia or myself are going to be the No.1 and 2 overall selections.

If Vault takes me first, Rukia will no doubt go to VBD.

If Vault takes Rukia first, VBD will select me with his 2nd overall selection, because my junk is basically ginormous, and VBD drafts similar talents.

Either way, those are two deadly rosters. Stunna and Warudo would need to make some crazy selections to balance the following:

Vault
Detective

VBD
Rukia

or

Vault
Rukia

VBD
Detective

Dat stacked roster.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Just because I'd do perverted things to get someone doesn't mean I would do perverted things to that someone.



Dat level of standards.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 13, 2014)

Violent, I just posted in the Bathhouse because I don't give no fucks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2014)

Warudo what wild parties you hosting playa?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2014)

Detective trying to shoehorn himself and Rukia as the no.1 and 2 picks


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd trade Rukia for Huey tbh.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2014)

The World said:


> I want Jena, para Gesy and Luc
> 
> or Yasha, Sama, Han and Detective
> 
> ...



doesn't look like i'm a draft option, warudo

2 strong 2 volatile


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

nobody pick Para

he was hatin' on Blumenkranz


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder who will become part of the undrafted trio of shame? 


Ultimate humiliation awaits!


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

There is a rumour going around the forum that Stunna may select Para with one of his early picks, if his chance to secure Jena falls through.

Para might hide over in Europe(NBA Section) for 2 days, in order to hold out, and hope that Stunna forgets about him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2014)

When is draft day. I already know what weapons I'm going for.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Vault said:


> When is draft day. I already know what weapons I'm going for.



I'm thinking this Saturday, if that works. We don't have to dedicate any special time to it, because that is the day when most members of the KT are very active. 

The mandatory presence required would be you, VBD, Stunna and Warudo. The rest of us can "OOOH" and "AHHH" at the surprising selections, the humiliated members, and any draft day drama that occurs. We can post throughout the day until the rosters are filled.

And since both NFL games are on Sunday this week, we should be good for scheduling the day prior.

Let me know, mate?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2014)

this saturday is perfect since I'd have internet back by then worst case scenario


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2014)

Saturday sounds good. Im drafting people with specific skill sets. So this makes it easier for people to know who I'm drafting as soon as :ignoramus


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, I'm good for Saturday.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm expecting epic trolling from the team captains.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I'm expecting epic trolling from the team captains.



I expect nothing less.

Stunna is going to end up trading away 10 consecutive draft order selections for the rights to drink Jena's bath water.

We all know this in our heart.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

Nah, that's Yasha's shtick.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 13, 2014)

What is this nonsense?


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> What is this nonsense?



Basically read pages 70-94 of last night's movie rating thread. It was comedy gold. And that lead to where we're at now, in this thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2014)

The draft is set up to ensure I don't get drafted. Dat corruption the mods will be proud Detective .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2014)

Huey making excuses for being left out early.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2014)

3/4 Captains are against me


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> 3/4 Captains are against me



Stunna still has love for you, though. That has to count for something.

:33


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> The draft is set up to ensure I don't get drafted. Dat corruption the mods will be proud Detective .



Stop being so insecure. 




Ennoea said:


> I'm expecting epic trolling from the team captains.



Vault is going to pick Jena 1st round to break Stunna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2014)

This draft offends me.

Who shall represent "Dead Sushi"?


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2014)

Updated draft pool for this Saturday. Lucaniel joins us from his recent ban vacation, and looks to step into the role of further diminishing Huey's odds of being drafted, and possibly becoming the one left behind.



			
				Drafting Pool said:
			
		

> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2014)

I am counting on it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 14, 2014)

Oooh may i join the draft pool? I want to debate about film!


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 14, 2014)

Huey being all jittery as fuck


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Tentative Team Names:

VBD - Team Africa
Warudo - Team Steamroller
Stunna - To Be Announced
Vaulto - To Be Announced

I need your final submissions soon guys.





AznKuchikiChick said:


> Oooh may i join the draft pool? I want to debate about film!



You will need to post a bit more regularly in the KT movie thread to be added onto the list. I have no issues putting you on it, but we really don't want a no show if your presence is not constant.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Machine


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll post my team name soon.


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> Team Machine


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'll post my team name soon.



I really hope it's orginal and catchy, Stunna. Don't disappoint us with something generic and uninspired.

Just saying.

No pressure.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, like you said, can't be any worse than Africa, Steamroller, and Machine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

I suggest something Disney related yet intimidating.
Like Team Gaston.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

I've decided. My team shall henceforth be known as *Team Chim Chim Che-ree.* For nowhere is there a more happier crew than them that sings "Chim chim cher-ee, chim cher-oo!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

that's a joke, though, right


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope.

We are Team Chim Chim Che-ree.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

I-I'm okay with this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

stunna, you come from the land of teams with colourful names like the seahawks, the panthers, the jaguars, chicago fire (or is it miami heat?), the ravens, broncos, chargers....

and you're going to be team "chim chim che-ree"?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Seahawks, panthers, jaguars, and city consuming fires pale in comparison to the pure power of friendship and the luck of a chimney sweep.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

The entirely heterosexual sexual tension between the male members in Team Chim Chim Che-Ree is going to be off the charts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Seahawks, panthers, jaguars, and city consuming fires pale in comparison to the pure power of friendship and the luck of a chimney sweep.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

man I swear to god imma hold out if I'm drafted to that team


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol just like that Stunna lost his respect as leader.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well, like you said, can't be any worse than Africa, Steamroller, and Machine.



the irony in this post in retrospect is pretty great

dat foreshadowing


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Tentative Team Names:
> 
> VBD - Team Africa
> Warudo - Team Steamroller
> ...


I regularly post in the theater section&subsections; ill go check out the movie thread!

Edit: wait which thread is it there are many threads

ah and i understand! Ill just observe, then, since im still sort of new to this section.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

We are going to stomp with the precision and ruthlessness of a machine. Beware, Stunna when your team is getting stomped Im gonna shout where is your friendship now. Be prepared, Para is going to team chi-chi-chimney


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

fuck you Vault 

I ain't gonna anythin else cause you might draft me


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

If Stunna finds some way to draft Jena, I have a feeling that she'll shove her foot metaphorically up his chim-chim-min-ee after the power of his friendship runs out.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna's team get a nakama boost :ho 

Para do you feel the power of dat friendship already?


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The entirely heterosexual sexual tension between the male members in Team Chim Chim Che-Ree is going to be off the charts.



Rica confirmed for sending more pics of his junk to all his future team members. Did you really upload pics of your penis in the Bathhouse!?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

if Stunna gets Jena she'd probably only join if she gets to change the name


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna's team get a nakama boost :ho
> 
> Para do you feel the power of dat friendship already?



I really should feel bad for Para if Stunna selects him with the No. 3 overall pick, but then I remember that Para brought this on himself by nurturing Stunna's more eccentric tendencies.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rica confirmed for sending more pics of his junk to all his future team members. Did you really upload pics of your penis in the Bathhouse!?





> 768 Deleted Post(s)
> Sticky Thread
> Sticky: Sexy/Naughty Picture Thread (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page)
> Thread Rating: 26 votes, 3.92 average.
> ...



apparently, he did


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> if Stunna gets Jena she'd probably only join if she gets to change the name



Stunna will be emotionally shattered if Jena demands a trade out of Team Suspect as Fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

Jena, Para, Detective and Rukia/Enno are definite first rounders. 

For my plan to work I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with what Para said earlier.

VBD and Warudo will basically try to one up each other in a desperate race to create the most ignorant and blunt team.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

Huey first rounder?


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nobody pick Para
> 
> he was hatin' on Blumenkranz



This is the worst drafting smokescreen in the history of professional sports.

Absolutely.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

trying to smear my drafting stock


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> Huey first rounder?



Huey's stock has dropped itself so far down, that its made its way through the Earth's core and is approaching Chinese soil on the other side of the planet. 

He may be the last man at the table.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

And the funny thing is that it finally hit him that he might be drafted last  

Para has personality issues.  for that his stock will fall to the 4th round


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rica confirmed for sending more pics of his junk to all his future team members. Did you really upload pics of your penis in the Bathhouse!?



Yes.
They're in the naughty pic thread. Sadly the pics aren't as good as they could be for reasons I mentioned in the bathouse thread.

EDIT: Just posted two more cawkpics.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> Para has personality issues.  for that his stock will fall to the 4th round


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Yes.
> They're in the naughty pic thread. Sadly the pics aren't as good as they could be for reasons I mentioned in the bathouse thread.



Well, this may explain some of Stunna's preference in drafting choices. And certain other things .

Stunna has a certain level of taste it seems.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Chim Chim Che-ree is a GOAT team name. Screw you guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna confirmed for trying to sabotage his own team...

Wtf is going on here!?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Fine. For the sake of morale I'll change the name.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

ready-made excuse for losing

edit

thank fuck for that


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked the name.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not even draft day yet and people are already seeking trades if they end up on team chimney


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> It's not even draft day yet and people are already seeking trades if they end up on team chimney



Stunna's confirmed for smoking that good stuff out of that chimney if he thought that name would be acceptable.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you, Nensense.

It was better than friggin Machine and Africa.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

nobody thinks that who you foolin


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Phantasmagoria, Team Pieta, or Team Yggdrasil?


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Holy shit, Stunna is totally proving that he doesn't have an original or unique bone in his entire body. All that bandwagoning over the years has affected his ability to be creative.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Hold up.

You have to elaborate. Yggdrasil, Pieta, and Phantasmagoria are way more original than Machine, Africa, or Steamroller. Even if you don't think they're better--they're totally more original.

I don't care if you're trolling--I'm rustled asf


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Machine is a bit bland but it's effective

Team Africa is great doe fuk u stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

someone help me choose. All three of mine are awesome names--I can't pick one


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Yggdrasil reminds me of Tales of Symphonia so I like that one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

ToS is where I first heard of Yggdrasil. Listening to the OST right now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Hold up.
> 
> You have to elaborate. Yggdrasil, Pieta, and Phantasmagoria are way more original than Machine, Africa, or Steamroller. Even if you don't think they're better--they're totally more original.
> 
> I don't care if you're trolling--I'm rustled asf



"phantasmagoria"? "pieta"?

stunna, your naming sense sucks

what do you want your team to be like?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Be like? Uh... I want good sportsmanship, teamwork, and a well-earned victory.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Tartarus?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ToS is where I first heard of Yggdrasil. Listening to the OST right now.



The Hima theme is GOAT track.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Be like? Uh... I want good sportsmanship, teamwork, and a well-earned victory.



what do you want the _personality_ of your team to be? let me give you some examples

arsenal - free-flowing attack, playing from the front foot with complex passing maneuvers, but sometimes accused of playing pretentiously, have often been considered defensively suspect and unable to close down games and win, often susceptible to comebacks from teams over whom they hold an advantage

chelsea under mourinho's first term - extremely tough, counterattacking, pragmatic, excellent at closing down games and defending. similar, in some ways, to the seahawks

that sot of thing

not "good sportsmanship, teamwork, and a well-earned victory", you nonce, don't be so vague


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't care if you're trolling--I'm rustled asf



Damn, I am too good at what I do, even when that's not my attention.

Rustling Throne still on lock.



Stunna said:


> Be like? Uh... I want good sportsmanship, teamwork, and a well-earned victory.



Team Forever Second Place?

Seriously, you are going up against the likes of Vaulto, VBD and Warudo. You need to be more intimidating.

Team Prepare Your Anus

But if you really want to stick to the Disney theme, my early suggestion of Team Hakuna Matata IDGAF works.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Tartarus is intimidating.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Team Forever Second Place?
> 
> Seriously, you are going up against the likes of Vaulto, VBD and Warudo. You need to be more intimidating.
> 
> ...



team nice guys?

team jorah?


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Team Tartarus is intimidating.



I know what Tartarus is, but I can't escape reading it as Tartar Sauce every time I see it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Patrician
Team Fantastic 
Team Broadway
Team Gosling
Team UncleTom
Team Nensense


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> I know what Tartarus is, but I can't escape reading it as Tartar Sauce every time I see it.



...Same...


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> team nice guys?
> 
> team jorah?



Team Friendzoned

The Good Job, Good Efforts

The Runner Ups

The Good, The Bad, and the Stunnas


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

team tfw no gf


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Ragnarok or Team Zantetsuken


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

stunna, naming is a hard venture at the best of times

may as well stick to the tried-and-true and try and make your name transcend cliche by performing well enough to deserve it

fierce animal names are still a good call

"zantetsuken", good god. team weaboos


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Team America


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Ragnarok is a GOAT name.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

it's not bad

wouldn't mind it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Ragnarok.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked Team Chim Chim Che-ree more.


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Sama trolling by giving Stunna unnecessary false hope.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't get a read on Sama. I can't tell if he's serious or not!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's not     .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 14, 2014)

Admittedly Team Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious would have been better than  both Chim Chim Che-ree and Ragnarok.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, but that's too long. And shortening it to Supercali reminds me of that crappy Disney Channel song.


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2014)

Team Hakuna Matata IDGAF still sounds like the best Disney themed choice.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 15, 2014)

Valkyrie or Cerberus sounds pretty cool


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Team Machine is a bit bland but it's effective
> 
> Team Africa is great doe fuk u stunna



Team Machine reminds me of the song Steam Machine by Daft Punk.
So i like it. 



Stunna said:


> ToS is where I first heard of Yggdrasil. Listening to the OST right now.



Stunna confirmed for not knowing Norse mythology.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

uh, I was like, eight years old when I first played ToS. Of course I didn't know anything about Norse mythology back then lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

i probs knew about norse and greek mythology around or after that age, cos my parents got me a bunch of kiddie introductory books for stuff like that

pretty fun


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2014)

Team Dead Sushi?


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Team Dead Sushi?



Yo MH, I heard your conditioning of Stunna's young mind has finally paid off. He's gonna select you first overall in the draft.

His anus is ready.


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2014)

shit i didn't realize there was a seperate thread for this shit now

Are the teams decided yet or...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

Draft Day is Saturday.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no doubt that the team captains will give us a good showing on Saturday.

I do have my doubts about your leadership though, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2014)

er, I guess I just have to prove you wrong then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the other thread? But yes, Stunna is now my property. He always has been. *rubs*


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2014)

we should set up a draft time


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> What is the other thread? But yes, Stunna is now my property. He always has been. *rubs*


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we should set up a draft time



On point as usual, Para.

Since we are all in agreement to be available on Saturday, how about a couple hours before Film Club? 3 or 4pm EST/12 or 1pm PST.

We basically want to give each Captain the ability to make their selection, give a little build up between picks, and allow us to trash talk/applaud each selection. There may be trades happening between selections as well.

Let's get this ironed out today(Friday) and be ready for nothing short of amazing on Saturday.

Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2014)

Let's set it at a time when Para can make it.




See what I did there?


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Let's set it at a time when Para can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well played, Yash.

But Para, Vaulto, Stunna and I had discussed earlier regarding the availability on Saturday, before a time was conveyed, and we all agreed it would be a good day to do this.

We want Para's involvement, as he will no doubt say a lot of fuck yous and snide comments from the peanut gallery while the general managers of each team are selecting. He may also kill Stunna if he is drafted onto Team Disney All-stars.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Also, I am putting a lot of faith in Tyler to decide appropriate themes/film topics once the league begins.

Stunna is banking on that future Disney themed round, but I know Cyphon is going to completely destroy him by shitting on his all time favourite classics in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2014)

I probably won't be here to witness the draft. 
I was invited over to a friends place for a birthday party and will have to drive there early.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

Implying Cyphon can formulate a competent Disney argument.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna be out most of Saturday cause it's my friends birthday 

so unless it's like morning my time I will be out and aboot.  I might be able to log in momentarily around 2pm Pac for a minute but nothing long term or even guaranteed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

This rube is gonna go undrafted lmao


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

They bring something new, even unique to the table  You are just humdrum as fuck  don't worry though I might draft you in the final round out of pity


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 17, 2014)

Para already running. Friendships gonna be tested come Saturday.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

remember, if you don't draft me Vault imma kick your teams shit in


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

you better remember that shit talk if you don't get me 

your team gonna be run down 2pac style


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Just don't go to Warudo's team that is all. I know VBD is going to try stomp Stunna's team quickly   his success rests on first round.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2014)

Tyler, if you are in the mood for Asian cinema, here is what I would recommend.

Eat Drink Man Woman
The Wedding Banquet 
Tokyo Tower: Mom and Me, and Sometimes Dad
Peppermint Candy
Silenced
Survive Style 5+


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

im still gonna hold out Elway style if I'm drafted into Stunna's team and it has a bad name


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Tyler, for Asian cinema it should be wuxia  I can single handily stomp everyone while team Machine rests.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> im still gonna hold out Elway style if I'm drafted into Stunna's team and it has a bad name



Trade can happen so you might end up on Warudo's team


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

better than Stunna's team doe


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

My team runs on friendship and mutual respect. All will submit to the power of love.  

Para likes talking a lot of noise, but watch him choke. :byakuya


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Implying Cyphon can formulate a competent Disney argument.



You know he's gonna toss out a  few 1/5's, with some vague comments on the overall shit quality, and completely make you lose your composure.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

nah, bruh

I'm bringing my A-game. No lost composure. No flags on any of my plays


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Does 3 PM EST/12 PST/ 8 PM GMT sound good for everyone?

:33


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

uh...    I think.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Does 3 PM EST/12 PST/ 8 PM GMT sound good for everyone?
> 
> :33



I think so.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Draft day today 

And with the number 1 overall pick, I pick...

:ho soon.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Final drafting pool of eligible members.



			
				Drafting Pool said:
			
		

> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...



Confirmed Team names and selecting order:

*1. *Vault - Team Machine
*2.* VBD - Team Africa
*3. *Stunna - Team Ragnarok 
*4.* Warudo - Team Steamroller

Basically Vault begins with the No. 1 overall selection, VBD follows and so forth. All 4 captains need to confirm attendance, otherwise their fucked. If they no show, they forfeit their right to select, and the next person in the drafting order gets to choose(and the person who didn't show up would have to assemble a team based on whoever is leftover...  ).

Reasons for selections are allowed, but not mandatory. However since new alliances will be formed, and old friendships broken, a little explanation would make things interesting. Trades can happen anytime during the draft or afterwards. As long as both sides agreed to the transfer. The non-team captain participates will be able to provide their own input on whether the team is getting swindled or not.

Once everything is finalized, our referee Tyler, will begin officiating for the remainder of the year. Each day, there may be a topic of discussion randomly thrown out, a theme, or an opinion on a film by an opposing team that needs to be decided on, to show who supported their argument the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2014)

All i'm gonna say is that I want everyone to get on together. Remember there are no winners or losers, we're all winners. high five.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

That's harsh as fuck man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2014)

I think a topic everyday is abit too much, best to let a topic go as far as possible and tyler can decide if the topic is dead or not. That way potential smackdowns aren't tied to time constraints.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I think a topic everyday is abit too much, best to let a topic go as far as possible and tyler can decide if the topic is dead or not. That way potential smackdowns aren't tied to time constraints.



Hmm, sounds good.

Of course, I expect Tyler to be on the payroll of any particular team before the year is out.

Corrupt and Flip Flop as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

I think if someone beats Team Ragnarok in the Disney Round, that will break Stunna similar to how Batman was broken by Bane.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

You're probably right.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think if someone beats Team Ragnarok in the Disney Round, that will break Stunna similar to how Batman was broken by Bane.



My Disney knowledge might be even more vast than Stunna's. There's no way we'd lose.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

If Stunna's team gets a disney debate, i sure as hell want a wuxia debate


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Vault said:


> If Stunna's team gets a disney debate, i sure as hell want a wuxia debate



Of course, mate. It wouldn't be half as fun if everything was fair to all sides. It's more challenging this way.

The racism round will be a deadly one, though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Of course, mate. It wouldn't be half as fun if everything was fair to all sides. It's more challenging this way.
> 
> The racism round will be a deadly one, though.



That will be a drama filled one...
I might have to take a backseat on that one because my opinions probably won't be shared by the rest of my team.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hmm, sounds good.
> 
> Of course, I expect Tyler to be on the payroll of any particular team before the year is out.
> 
> Corrupt and Flip Flop as fuck.



I'm vulnerable to Yasha's and Jena's bribery


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2014)

Enno has totally reinvented himself. His political correctness is off the chart.

Bring back my evil depraved twin from another mother. 



What do you need, Tyler?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2014)

I like how the judge is corrupt, makes it more interesting :33


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

What about my bribery, Durden. We're bros.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Man Tyler is corrupt as fuck


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Team Ragnarok:

Stunna
Huey
Rica_Patin
Masterrace
MartialHorror
Gaara

What a fearsome line-up.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

Man that team would actually be formidable. I don't know how though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't really be too active for a few more days. I'm going to give up my spot. Feel free to draft me doe.


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2014)

By the (unwritten) rules you are allowed to pick a successor yourself.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

You come around tomorrow  draft your team then you can go  the debate season doesn't start anytime soon.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2014)

Vault said:


> You come around tomorrow  draft your team then you can go  the debate season doesn't start anytime soon.



Listen to Vault, VBD. His wisdom is mystic as fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2014)

It's through many years of cultivating internal energy.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Team Ragnarok:
> 
> Stunna - Captain
> Huey - Captain's hater
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Footage of Team Ragnarok's Future Training Regime_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfAkOBMf5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2014)

It would seem  like 2014 is the year Stunna decided  become even more of a fruit  than he ever was.

No offense to fruits


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Call me what you want. The result will speak for itself.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

This needs to be Team Ragnarok's theme
[youtube]BuR5YMyfeNI[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2014)

Surprised he didn't pull out a Katy Perry track.

She's all about empowerment these days.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2014)

I wonder how Stunna is gonna reconcile that his Disney pick is also a racist


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys Tyler will not be corrupt, believe in the human spirit.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2014)

2014 Enno. An inspiration to us all.


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear Everyone,

The Ultimate KT Film Debate Team Draft 2014 begins at 3 PM EST | 12 PM PST | 8 PM GMT today.

We may have a missing Captain(Damn it, VBD), but I have asked Enno to step the fuck up and take over his spot if it comes to that.

Let's do this!


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Lady(Jena) and Gentlemen Bastards,

Due to heavy rainfall(from my eyes), today's draft will be postponed.

We shall reconvene on Saturday January 25th, in the year of 2014, at 3 PM EST | 8 PM GMT.

That is all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

VBD a ****


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

really, stunna? "a ****"?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sure VBD has his reasons, give him a chance to rectify his fault. Calling him names just seems in bad taste.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have literally no idea what this is or what is going on.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't seen Masamune since my Young Justice days.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> really, stunna? "a ****"?






Ennoea said:


> I'm sure VBD has his reasons, give him a chance to rectify his fault. Calling him names just seems in bad taste.


2014 Enno's right. I'm sorry, VBD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 2014 Enno's right. I'm sorry, VBD.



i looked through the last two pages of your posts after you posted that

i see no swearing

do you not swear?


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i looked through the last two pages of your posts after you posted that
> 
> i see no swearing
> 
> do you not swear?



I.E. I say suspect as fuck. Stunna would say Suspect ASF.

I rest my case.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i looked through the last two pages of your posts after you posted that
> 
> i see no swearing
> 
> do you not swear?


yeah, like Detective said. I don't use profanity.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

;_;
_____


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The profaneness of words is a subjective/cultural thing. I know this also applies to other curse words, but I'm just not comfortable with using them.



why not               ?


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why not               ?



Stunna lacks the fortitude, intent and timing to effectively swear. When he does try, it comes off as very PG-13 and cartoonish.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

He's right.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

that's got nothing to do with being _uncomfortable_ doing it, stunna, what's that about?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

It might have something to do with the whole "saved by Jesus Christ" thing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

that does provide a vague answer, but i don't see an especially strong linkage between being a christian and swearing...i mean, i know plenty of christians who have no problems with it, and there's not anything unusual about them


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that does provide a vague answer, but i don't see an especially strong linkage between being a christian and swearing...i mean, i know plenty of christians who have no problems with it, and there's not anything unusual about them


Yeah. My dad's a pastor and dude has no problem with swearing (except for GD and the F-Bomb), and I don't have beef with him or anyone else who does the same, but I dunno. I just don't feel like I should.


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. My dad's a pastor and dude has no problem with swearing (except for GD and the F-Bomb), and I don't have beef with him or anyone else who does the same, but I dunno. I just don't feel like I should.



Yeah, I can dig that decision making.

It's like myself and drinking/smoking. I personally have nothing against people who choose to partake in it(i.e. I am bros with the greatest drinker alive, Vaulto ), but have long since decided that it's not for me, as I have absolutely no attraction toward either activity.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I have literally no idea what this is or what is going on.



I've been ignored so people can talk about manners.

How ironic.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't drunk much in 2014 but during new years/christmas i was in sparkling form, killing brandy and cognacs wake up the next day sober as fuck no hang over and repeating for a week straight. 

Detective bro i dont think i will ever capture said form again


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I've been ignored so people can talk about manners.
> 
> How ironic.


Due to a growing amount of trash talking that has ensued in the Rate thread, four captains have been chosen to formulate four teams of debaters out of the thread's regulars to duke out over various film topics to decide the top dog(s).


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. My dad's a pastor and dude has no problem with swearing (except for GD and the F-Bomb), and I don't have beef with him or anyone else who does the same, but I dunno. I just don't feel like I should.



do you think you ever will?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Due to a growing amount of trash talking that has ensued in the Rate thread, four captains have been chosen to formulate four teams of debaters out of the thread's regulars to duke out over various film topics to decide the top dog(s).



Thank you.



Lucaniel said:


> do you think you ever will?



I must say, I didn't swear at all until I was in my late teens (maybe a handful of times in my whole life).

Now...I do, but still not that much.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> do you think you ever will?


I don't know. Maybe?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

how genuinely strange

growing up in india, i was a late-bloomer in swearing, because both the media and the people were so sanitised, but when i came to england and met all their foul-mouthed kids, i used my new arsenal with relish


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> In a world where manners were the first casualty of civil war. In a subsection of an internet forum about a blonde, loud, orange wearing ninja. Due to a growing amount of trash talking that has ensued in the Rate thread, four captains have been chosen to formulate four teams of debaters out of the thread's regulars to duke out over various film topics to decide the top dog(s). One shall rise, the rest shall fall.
> 
> This year, prepare to be shit on... more so than usual, in the Konoha Theatre section.
> 
> ...



I can imaging this being said in Don LaFontaine's voice.

*Vault: *They will speak of your drunken Prime for decades and centuries to come mate, similar to how Norwich fans will hate Suarez for the same amount of time, and possibly even further.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

I swear, but I'm straight edge when it comes to drugs and drinking.
I just don't enjoy being out of my normal state of mind.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't really swear, and I don't drink or smoke or do drugs.

I feel slightly superior to all of you.

But I think that's just my natural state.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. My dad's a pastor and dude has no problem with swearing (except for GD and the F-Bomb), and I don't have beef with him or anyone else who does the same, but I dunno. I just don't feel like I should.



Yeah, I can dig that decision making.

It's like myself and sex. I personally have nothing against people who choose to partake in it(i.e. I am bros with the greatest studhorse alive, Vaulto), but have long since decided that it's not for me, as I have absolutely no attraction toward said activity.

:sanji


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2014)

what the hell?


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, I can dig that decision making.
> 
> It's like myself and sex. I personally have nothing against people who choose to partake in it(i.e. I am bros with the greatest studhorse alive, Vaulto), but have long since decided that it's not for me, as I have absolutely no attraction toward said activity.
> 
> :sanji





Well played, Yash, well fucking played.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2014)

Yasha was slipping a bit towards the end of 2013.
He's back in full force i see. 

No draft day because of a no show? Sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

VBD should lose his number two spot for this.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2014)

My attitude toward swearing comes from my senpai.

[youtube]s_osQvkeNRM[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm dead serious.



VBD will remove the serious.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

Is my saying so selfishly motivated? Indubitably.

Still a valid and sensible request.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2014)

we should steal VBD's first round draft pick


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2014)

Sent out reminders to everyone about the draft this Saturday @ 3 PM EST/ 12 PM PST/ 8 PM GMT.

Get ready.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> VBD should lose his number two spot for this.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


**


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2014)

What do you guys think? Should we go with Stunna's suggestion? I have no issues with it personally. I VM'd VBD earlier this week and have yet to get a response, but I believe he signed in yesterday or so. I still have faith in him, but if someone is willing to step up and be a substitute in his place, I'm cool with that as well.

Otherwise if no show, I will randomize his picks based on the remaining draftees. 

Imagine he gets Huey.

Imagine.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up detective. 

i wonder if para will make it to the draft.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't VBD already say he didn't want to be involved?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2014)

Imagine Huey steps up and takes VBD's place as a captain.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Imagine Huey steps up and takes VBD's place as a captain.



Escape from Last Place?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Thanks for the heads up detective.
> 
> i wonder if para will make it to the draft.



have no fear I will probably be there :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2014)

Holy shit might miss the draft. I'm headed to derby tomorrow :S I shall supply more details in time.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

If you're gonna miss it why not make a draft order and pm it to Tyler or Detective


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2014)

Way ahead of you


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

So, I take it VBD has lost his spot?

Dude's been MIA since last Friday.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

Vault and VBD get taken out? I smell conspiracy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2014)

No no I'm still here


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

For         now.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

Stunna killed VBD


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

Detective said he was the child of Jena and Tetra sent back in time to kill them.

We all know I couldn't let that happen (to Jena).


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Gesy is on point. SMH.

- Posted from my Samsung Galaxy Note3


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a smartphone :33


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Para using Dat Nokia 3210. 

Also, where the fuck is Warudo this week? I haven't seen him post.

If 3 captains other than Stunna flake this week....


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2014)

I win by default.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2014)

Stunna is already sabotaging captains...

You have to admire his dedication.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

I suggest everyone records a short vocaroo speech to pitch themselves before the draft.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Para using Dat Nokia 3210.
> 
> Also, where the fuck is Warudo this week? I haven't seen him post.
> 
> If 3 captains other than Stunna flake this week....



VBD is sixty feet under. Vault is being lured to a dungeon in Derby. Warudo probably received an anonymous letter with a flight ticket to Korea and this weekend's Kpop concert ticket enclosed.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

And the latter suggests the enemy has a strong financial backup. I fear Stunna has joined hand with a rich as fuck sponsor.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

For the record my previous statement on team Stunna imma pull an Elway


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Due to unforeseen and sad circumstances, I will be rescheduling tomorrow's draft till a later date, to be communicated later. Out of respect for a member of our KT family, I ask for your understanding and patience. Thank you.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 24, 2014)

Good call Detective.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

VBD's rigging the game from sixty feet under.

I will probably be in Cambodia next week. If I can't be here, I will leave my fate in you people's hands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll probably be stabbed in an alley somewhere by how things are going this month.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

I am starting to think - this whole backpacking idea, could it be a seed planted in my mind by Stunna ala Inception just to stop me from joining next week's draft, which he somehow foresees would be postponed?

Detective, I have an ominous feeling about this.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

VBD playing chess from beyond the grave


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am starting to think - this whole backpacking idea, could it be a seed planted in my mind by Stunna ala Inception just to stop me from joining next week's draft, which he somehow foresees would be postponed?
> 
> Detective, I have an ominous feeling about this.



Trust your animal instincts, Yash. 

There may be a hidden predator on the prowl.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

There may be landmines waiting for me there, if not poisoned fried tarantulas. If you don't hear back from me in a month, you know who did it.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> There may be landmines waiting for me there, if not poisoned fried tarantulas. If you don't hear back from me in a month, you know who did it.



I'll revenge you man.

With a vengeance.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2014)

Oldboy style?


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oldboy style?



Is there any other kind?





.....


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 24, 2014)

Yasha take care


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Guy's I wonder if VBD is dead. I'm being serious.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

he's not man he usually disappears


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2014)

so is this actually going to happen or


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes it has to. VBD seemed to have returned so joy! This Saturday hopefully. 

Detective ready the PM


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective is afraid to put me as team captain? 


Then again I guess I serve a greater role, to make people with shitty lives feel better about themselves over the net.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 4, 2014)

lol what is this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2014)

Has this been sorted lol


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yes it has to. VBD seemed to have returned so joy! This Saturday hopefully.
> 
> Detective ready the PM



I'm good for this Saturday if everyone else is. I saw VBD post yesterday, too. I'm gonna send him a VM to make sure.

We need Warudo and Stunna there as well(at least since Stunna doesn't do much on the weekends, I can count on him ). 

Vaulto, you're dependable as fuck, so no worries there. 

Can we confirm this?

Is everyone good for Saturday @ 3PM EST/12PM PST/8PM GMT?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective is afraid to put me as team captain?
> 
> 
> Then again I guess I serve a greater role, to make people with shitty lives feel better about themselves over the net.



Fuck it dude, if you want a captain spot, I have no issues with assigning it to you. 

If VBD can't confirm his attendance, it's yours. I will require a team name from you as a contingency plan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm here babay.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

VBD cockblocked Huey at last minute.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm here babay.











Yasha said:


> VBD cockblocked Huey at last minute.



Yeah, you can't teach those kind of skills.

Dat Clutchness.



Huey: If Warudo doesn't respond before Saturday, it's yours. 

If Warudo blocks you similar to VBD, this will make for an amazing storyline during the KT debate season.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C_0fyUYB3cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> [YOUTUBE]C_0fyUYB3cA[/YOUTUBE]



  

[YOUTUBE]8QJ4iwqnLKc[/YOUTUBE]

VBD like a bat out of hell, stopping Huey in the 11th hour of accomplishing his plans.

Hall of Fame material right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Shit's rigged. Y'all playing in a broken game.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shit's rigged. Y'all playing in a broken game.



We're gonna be like Prime WWF this upcoming Film debate season.

The putdowns, the rustled opinions on films, broken alliances, grudge matches, ultimate betrayals galore.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shit's rigged. Y'all playing in a broken game.



Of course it's rigged Jove.....I mean Detective is running it.









They are trying to keep me down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Everyone's gonna lame it up by having legit opinions. Just you wait.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Only Ghost sees the same vision of putting someone ignorant in charge if this. 



Coherent points?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone's gonna lame it up by having legit opinions. Just you wait.



LOL, The World a.k.a Za Warudo and VBD have the potential to create the most ignant(spelling it like this on purpose) teams of all time.

There will definitely also be a whole lot of racism involved, no doubt, by all participating, at some level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

I dunno, I just remember I said Tom Cruise's best movie was Top Gun in the rate the last movie you saw thread and I never saw so many rustled jimmies in my life. This is gonna be full of people loving The English Patient and shit.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno, I just remember I said Tom Cruise's best movie was Top Gun in the rate the last movie you saw thread and I never saw so many rustled jimmies in my life. This is gonna be full of people loving The English Patient and shit.





We watched You're Next for Film Club last Saturday, and a user named Masterrace loved it because it was full of rich white people in a vacation setting, but was said they got killed. He's against white on white crime.  And the rest of us were laughing at their unrealistic as fuck survival skills, except for this one chick who went Rambo out of nowhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> We watched You're Next for Film Club last Saturday, and a user named Masterrace loved it because it was full of rich white people in a vacation setting, but was said they got killed. He's against white on white crime.  And the rest of us were laughing at their unrealistic as fuck survival skills, except for this one chick who went Rambo out of nowhere.



All rich white girls learn survival skills from their rich white fathers in the Austrailian outback. How could you not know that?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All rich white girls learn survival skills from their rich white fathers in the Austrailian outback. How could you not know that?



I know she mentioned it, but that line was so stupid it continues to force itself from my memory.

> Faced against trained hired killers in remote location
> Activate murder skills taught by Caucasian dingo father.

:amazed


----------



## Yasha (Feb 4, 2014)

Huey is so insecure if you make him the team captain he will draft himself in the first round.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2014)

I should be given my own team where I'm the only member, so I can troll people with my terrible movie opinions.

And Huey should still be undrafted.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost still piss Manning got the big black dicks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost moving up the draft board o:


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

So, VBD lost his draft spot, right?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So, VBD lost his draft spot, right?



Stunna still hustling to acquire the rights to Jena in this upcoming draft.

That's kind of admirable, if not sort of questionable in a lot of ways.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Not gonna front. That's totally what I'm doing. I'm the underdog trying to make dark horse -- I'll take any advantage I can. Having said that, requesting VBD be penalized for kicking this back a couple weeks is not unreasonable.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

I say keep the draft order as previous


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

What changed your mind?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What changed your mind?





Stunna said:


> So, VBD lost his draft spot, right?



.......


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

I said y'all could go on with out me, I would have been fine just getting drafted, so I hardly held things back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

Stunna is a creep in disguise man


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> .......


You told me to play. So here I am playin'.



Violent By Design said:


> I said y'all could go on with out me, I would have been fine just getting drafted, so I hardly held things back.


So it's decided then. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna is a creep in disguise man


I wanna be a star


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

smh

I thought Durden was supposed to be the only corrupt official


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2014)

Is that kids playing baseball or is it midgets?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2014)

kids...

But I would totally watch midgets playing baseball.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

what a joke.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, so VBD, Vault and Stunna have confirmed attendance tomorrow. Only Warudo is trolling us, or possibly been killed by Stunna.

We shall find out tomorrow. Unless Warudo appears at 2:59pm EST and cockblocks Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey: If Warudo doesn't respond before Saturday, it's yours.



No exact time was given. So at 12 am tomorrow the spot is mines.


Loopholes


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2014)

no true, Detective gave a time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2014)

What I quoted was the original guidelines he gave me.

Therefore that holds up before any additional ones.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2014)

So insecure.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So insecure.



Call him Mr. Raider call him Mr. Wrong
Call him Mr. Vain
Call him Mr. Raider call him Mr. Wrong
Call him insane
He'd say: I know what I want
and I want it now
I want you cause I'm Mr. Vain


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> What I quoted was the original guidelines he gave me.
> 
> Therefore that holds up before any additional ones.



The original guidelines were for VBD, which is now null and void. The Warudo guidelines merely indicated before Saturday, which has not elapsed until the draft event begins at 3:00pm. 

Huey, I would advise to remain patient about this. I will uphold my agreement, but Warudo is actually randomly active today. Reading your posts may force him to cockblock for the lulz.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2014)

Like he wasn't going to do it from the beginning.

Anyway if you must pick on me to get that stiffy, then I can't deny you that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

when's the draft in GMT?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2014)

8pm Saturday.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2014)

Not participating in this.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

Huey scurred he ain't gonna get drafted lol


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2014)

Stunna, read the atmosphere


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Adding Ghost to the draftee roster.



			
				Drafting Pool said:
			
		

> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

don't know what you're talkin about Yasha

so,

pffffffftbhtbtbbbtb


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> don't know what you're talkin about Yasha
> 
> so,
> 
> pffffffftbhtbtbbbtb



Stunna,

Have you made your contingency plans for tomorrow, on how to acquire Jena?

Are you making any deals with the other captains?

What's your gameplan?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

All I know is, this draft better not take forever. I got places to be around 5


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> All I know is, this draft better not take forever. I got places to be around 5



It won't.

Each of the 4 captains are basically selecting 5 people each. 

Warudo and VBD both responded, so we're finally on track.

This is going to be great.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone should do a mock draft or pre-draft rankings.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2014)

Tomorrow's KT Ultimate Debate Team Draft 2014 is sponsored in part by:



And our friends at:


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone should rank the prospects


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2014)

everybody





Para

Huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't wanna be on your team anyway


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

para, i think your draft rank depends entirely on your level of motivation

are you pumped?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I don't wanna be on your team anyway



As if you weren't going to pull an Elway if drafted by Stunna smh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate blacks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know why Para's being picky. It's not like he's gonna benefit any team he's drafted to.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> As if you weren't going to pull an Elway if drafted by Stunna smh.



Well yeah I said that from day 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Para is the Aaron Gordon of this draft.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Is Huey really going to miss this draft?

how many hours until game time?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Draft starts in about 2 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

So my time,good


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm gonna be out, but I'll be checking up on the regular and shit talking the selections


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

*takes off shirt


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> *takes off shirt



Nice nipples bro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon is definitely a top 3 pick.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Nice nipples bro.




I don't have nipples, I'm not a weakling like you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...



Upsets will happen.

Alliances will form.

Friendships broken.

Backstabbings everywhere.

3 men and 1 Stunna shall rise to the occasion to form the best team possible, in the upcoming KT Film Debate Season, where one corrupt as fuck referee, TylerDurden, shall oversee the action.



Gentlemen, lady and fools, are you ready?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess





it's rigged anyway


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

*DRAFTING ORDER:*

*1.* Vault - Team Machine 
*2.* VBD - Team Africa 
*3. *Stunna - Team Ragnarok 
*4.* Warudo - Team Steamroller 

Trading is allowed both during the draft and during the regular season



> You can trade up spots if you like.
> 
> i.e. You want VBD's #2 spot, then you might offer to trade a certain person who you plan on picking, to him, because he wanted them and may have lost out on the opportunity to get them in a later round.
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless VBD or Vaulto troll you, the path to Jena is clearly yours.

Will you make a trade before we begin, to lock up your odds further?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Nah, let's start as is.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

u scared u black bitch?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> u scared u black bitch?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

BTW, once a person is confirmed to be drafted by a team, I will remove them from the list, and assign a team name to them.

Also, once you have a team, you can discuss with your captains via PM/VM on strategy of who to take next. PM would be safer, in case someone tries to troll your pick or take hints from you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

i had to make that paper, na mean? what you know bout that young yout.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Daaaaaamn you gonna take that Vagina


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Ragnarok will be utilizing a QuickTopic over PMs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Things are already heating up:ho


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Team Ragnarok will be utilizing a QuickTopic over PMs.



Holy shit, what's a quick topic?

Team Ragnarok using forbidden technology.

They going all in.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

BEST OF LUCK TO THE PARTICIPANTS!

PLAY DIRTY

BE STRATEGIC

TROLL WELL

​


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

First up on the clock is that loveable drunkard from merry ol' England, and consummate ladies man, Vaulto. 

Team Machine has the clock. Please prepare your selection choice and a small write-up on why.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

My big dick mock drafting.

- This is based strictly on who has the biggest dick. I did a lot of pre draft measurements at the columbine for this stat. Other GMs can feel free to use this info for their drafting strategy because I'm a nice guy.


*Top tier*

Me


*BBC Tier* - Primarily guys who are black dominate this tier. 

Vault
Gesy
Cyphon 
Za Warudo - When the full moon is out


*Well Endowed Tier* - Guys who are big, but don't have the natural athleticism as the BBC tier 


Han
Z in the 1950s
Detective
Speedy
Rica - I'm assuming he got some big junk if he posted his dick pic on here
Lucaniel
Pseudo - Even though he has BBC, his avatars are too estrogen filled

*Modest* - They're big, but humbled

Slice
Rukia
Jena (got a really swollen clit)

*Average*

James Bond
Titty
Current Z

*Peque?o* - Usually being Mexican throws you into this tier because of their inferior genetics and bad water. 

Sama
Para
Huey
Taleran 

*Little Wee Wees* - Got small wee wees like a bitch should have.

Stunna - Because hes a little BITCH. LITTLE DICKED BITCH ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). IF I EVER SEE YOUILL FUCKING KILL YOU.

Ennoea - Sadly he came up short during the measurements.

Nakor - Those WB shows took a lot out of him.


*Chinese tier* - Asian people go here.

Fat Ghost
Warudo
Masterrace
Yasha


*Fat bald headed guy who hangs out in his moms basement tier*

Martial Horror
Tetra 





*Spoiler*: __ 



No homo


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

With the number 1 overall pick. I pick Detective!  

 

Let's go!!!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Gesy and Cyphon make BBC tier, but I don't?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

And how darkness over here gonna put himself in his own superior tier with his lil meat

smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gesy and Cyphon make BBC tier, but I don't?



..........


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

I-I-I-I'm speechless. I didn't see this coming. Oh, my emotions right now, I'm so flustered. Is this what Stunna doing a Disney film feels like?



......


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD post is one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective pretending he didn't see this coming


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

yo vault you little bitch, ill trade you my first round and last round pick for detective


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> *Well Endowed Tier* - Guys who are big, but don't have the natural athleticism as the BBC tier
> Rica - I'm assuming he got some big junk if he posted his dick pic on here


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...



That larged dicked man, VBD, with all his powers of anger and truth, is up next.

Who shall Team Africa take to counter balance the glorious as fuck first selection!?

Team Machine is coming for you, fools.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault made the most secure pick, not bad


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective pretending he didn't see this coming


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

i thought Detective was a mediator

I call foul play


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> i thought Detective was a mediator
> 
> I call foul play



WARUDO'S INABILITY TO READ COSTING HIM BEFORE HE EVEN MAKES A FIRST PICK SELECTION.

WHAT A TW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ST


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> yo vault you little bitch, ill trade you my first round and last round pick for detective



No fuck you!!!!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD still contemplating on whether Vault will bite on a trade. Dat Suspense.

Team Africa, still on the clock. 



> Huey
> Rukia
> Jena
> Yasha
> ...



Who will VBD take??????


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I gonna be sitting in that draft room until the end and then espn will keep cutting back to me looking sad.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't see Vaulto's polite answer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

k

Lucaniel


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

sorry para, I couldnt take you because you're not a woman. (technically)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

WTF, did Stunna just pick that guy because he posted that lolipop picture?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHIT!
> 
> 
> STUNNA GOT ....................................... BITCH SLAPPED!
> ...



That gotta hurt man, do you know how excited stunna was for that pick?

What's stunna gonna do now?!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Luca forever the rebound girl.



 



It's too sad.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

uh, I made my pick.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

fuck is this? 

fine I'll take all the scraps nobody wants 

para will be my top tier then


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

oh, did i get drafted? that's cool i guess


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

ZA FUCKING WARUDO ON THE CLOCK FOR TEAM STEAMROLLER.

WILL HIS READING DISABILITY HOLD HIM BACK FROM MAKING THE RIGHT CHOICE!?



> Huey
> Rukia
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Africa
> Yasha
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

I mean, Jena's a rebound girl too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> uh, I made my pick.



Post came out late


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i just noticed huey is in the list

didn't he say he wasn't gonna do it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

No ones going to take Huey, so it makes no difference


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Elway incoming hahaha


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I WANTED TO SNATCH JENA AWAY

FUCK YOU VBD YOU HEARTLESS BASTARD


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

uh

that was NEVER gonna happen, Warudo. You go last


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Warubro


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

fuck you vbd

fuck you vaulto

fuck you young stunna



detective must be affected by my radioactive reading comprehension


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

what's elway anyways? is that where you refuse to be drafted?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Where is warudo


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault, IDGAF about being secretive now. These fools couldn't see whats in front of their eyes.

RUKIA MAN, GET US RUKIA.

DAT ROSTER


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> uh
> 
> that was NEVER gonna happen, Warudo. You go last


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

lol is Warudo a bro, Para? He didn't even want you


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what's elway anyways? is that where you refuse to be drafted?



Yes kinda like that


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

TEAM MACHINE IS UP AGAIN FOR THEIR 2ND OVERALL PICK​


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

> n the 1983 NFL Draft Elway was selected as the first overall pick by the Baltimore Colts. (He is one of three quarterbacks in the history of the draft to be chosen first and later be inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame. The other two are Terry Bradshaw and Troy Aikman.[8]) Elway was wary of playing for the Colts, then among the worst teams in the league, and his father advised him against playing for head coach Frank Kush, who had a reputation as a harsh taskmaster. While Elway preferred football his agent Marvin Demoff later stated that baseball was "a true option" for him at the time. More importantly, the possibility gave Elway leverage in negotiations with the Colts.[6]
> After unsuccessfully attempting to negotiate a private agreement with the Colts in which Elway would cite his alleged desire to remain on the West coast to explain the team trading him, Elway publicly threatened to join the Yankees full-time if the Colts did not trade him; Demoff wrote in his journal, published three decades later, that "he would be a garbage collector before he'd play for Baltimore." Elway's refusal to join the Colts was controversial— Bradshaw denounced him, stating "you should play baseball ... he's not the kind of guy you win championships with"—but many other NFL teams began negotiations with the Colts for the quarterback. One possibility was trading Elway for the San Francisco 49ers' Joe Montana, whose team had had a poor 1982 season. Another was a trade with the San Diego Chargers, which was negotiating a new contract with its star quarterback Dan Fouts. The New England Patriots were interested, but the Colts did not wish to trade Elway to a team in the same division.[6]



oh, i see

i don't think i have enough stock to attract a trade tbh 

i'll stick with stunna


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

para was my first pick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

"I don't expect to be drafted, but I'll catch on with someone in the summer league."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Para's a cool dude, Too cool in fact.

 he backs down too easy, #datLAlife softened him.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope to sling enough mud and shit for this draft debacle to crumble in on itself


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna lost Jena and now his first round pick doesn't even wanna play for him


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "I don't expect to be drafted, but I'll catch on with someone in the summer league."



GHOST CONFIRMED FOR UNDRAFTED WALK-ON DURING THE PRESEASON.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo. Thought you wouldn't get Para  fuck you

Number 5 overall pick,  I pick Rukia o!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Imma enjoy stomping on Stunnas team :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stunna lost Jena and now his first round pick doesn't even wanna play for him


and the crowd goes



boooooooooooo


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

or just be lazy as fuck like para and my put shades on

let the other 3 take themselves out


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Luca has already proven himself more logical than most of you, so

hop off my meat, Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Fuck you Warudo. Thought you wouldn't get Para  fuck you
> 
> Number 5 overall pick,  I pick Rukia o!



Detective and rukia on the same team.


mother of god....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I could save a franchise or I can Jamarcus Russell you. That's just the risk you gotta take.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

OH SHIT, RUKIA, VAULTO AND I ON THE SAME SIDE OF JUSTICE!?

TEAM MACHINE IS POWERING UP.

CAN VBD TURN THE TIDE USING JENA'S ESTROGEN POWERS TO SEDUCE THE COMPETITION!?



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Africa
> Yasha
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

ghost 

i got ghost

swiper no swiping


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

brb doe watching gravity 1080p 3dddddddddddd!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> ghost
> 
> i got ghost
> 
> swiper no swiping





You choose 4th, Warudo.

You need to wait until VBD and Stunna selects, or make a trade with them.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't see tyler on that list too

wassup with that D

i got tyler too


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I don't see tyler on that list too
> 
> wassup with that D
> 
> i got tyler too



WARUDO FURTHER CONFIRMING HE NEVER READ THE OP.

TYLER IS THE LEAGUE'S CORRUPT OFFICIAL FOR THIS UPCOMING DEBATE SEASON.

HE'S A REFEREE OF EPIC FLIP FLOPS.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

man i don't read shit 

that's why I got para

he gonna carry the team on his back


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD CONTEMPLATING WHO CAN GO WELL WITH HIM AND JENA IN A DEVIL'S TRIANGLE.

WHO SHALL TEAM AFRICA PICK WITH THEIR 2ND OVERALL SELECTION?????


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Tyler said he has my back though!!

That gives me connections!!


If i'm the last picked, or not picked at all..


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

im playing league of legends


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> man i don't read shit
> 
> that's why I got para
> 
> he gonna carry the team on his back



    

Warudo sabotaging his own team with a Manchurian lazy as fuck candidate.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

gesy is a wild card


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> im playing league of legends





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Africa
> Yasha
> ...



Choose wisely, big dicked VBD.

Choose wisely.

Or Jena can choose for you.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

yasha will emphatically go to stunna

i doubt vbd or vault want him


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> VBD CONTEMPLATING WHO CAN GO WELL WITH HIM AND JENA IN A DEVIL'S TRIANGLE.
> 
> WHO SHALL TEAM AFRICA PICK WITH THEIR 2ND OVERALL SELECTION?????





Violent By Design said:


> im playing league of legends



ahahahaha oh man


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

So far, Vaulto and VBD's teams are stacked. Stunna actually did well to take Luca, that chap's solid in a debate. Para is a cool dude, but I question the chemistry of the overall laziness of Warudo's team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

My draft stock is going through the roof on bleacher report.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

No longer have plans for 5?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

aight, im making my pick now, chill. im getting my team killed because of this, so dont say i never sacrificed nothing.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> aight, im making my pick now, chill. im getting my team killed because of this, so dont say i never sacrificed nothing.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

stunna already having a breakdown and losing his cool


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Bout to go watch the Lego movie 

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

but seriously imma be as lazy as I can be

watching gravity and true detective in the background


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo with dat bottom of the barrel baiting

Cyphon somehow digging even lower than that


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

parabro don't turn on me now 

wait until after the pick fool


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a question about the actual debates.

Is it going to be a 1-1 thing, or is it like: here's a topic, everyone present your case?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

There is still a ton of excellent draftees left.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Africa
> Yasha
> ...



Troll wisely.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Mel Kiper has me on top of the draft boards as the next best player available. He can't believe I made it out of the first round. 



"There's gonna be three teams come tomorrow morning that will be kicking themselves."


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

It's time to switch my team from weak Africa to the true master race.

To match me and Jena's Germanness, I'm taking someone who is posting from Auschwitz as we speak. 

I summon DAS WUNDERKIN,  *SLICE*!!!!!!!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX9p3SmdHrU[/youtube]


AND WITH THIS, I CHANGE MY TEAM FROM TEAM AFRICA TO



*Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung*!!!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Ragnarok recruits *Ennoea.*


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

team speed limit?

u wot m8?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> I have a question about the actual debates.
> 
> Is it going to be a 1-1 thing, or is it like: here's a topic, everyone present your case?



Both. If you are going up against someone from an opposing team, on a subject you feel strongly about, the referee will consider the end result a point towards your overall team's standings. But the referee can also choose to decide a theme for discussion, and ask for the best presented argument or counter argument.

Regular debates that we usually engage in will not change, but the gloves come off if you happen to encounter someone trying to rebuttal you from a confirmed opposing team.

I know if I have to make my case, it will leave no room for the other side to counter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



Holy shit, this arms race is heating up!



WARUDO ON THE CLOCK FOR TEAM STEAMROLLER.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

"We talkin bout Ghost of Gashir here. GHOST. OF. GASSSHHHHEEEERR."



"If you can't see he's going to be the biggest bust in Narutoforums history, you're an idiot."


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

vault really left everyone scrabbling when he nabbed detective

that was some mourinho level stuff


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "We talkin bout Ghost of Gashir here. GHOST. OF. GASSSHHHHEEEERR."
> 
> 
> 
> "If you can't see he's going to be the biggest bust in Narutoforums history, you're an idiot."



I'm honestly surprised you haven't been picked up yet


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> vault really left everyone scrabbling when he nabbed detective
> 
> that was some mourinho level stuff



Seriously, Vaulto mind gamed the shit out of the first and second picks for Team Machine.

Seriously, how do you leave Rukia sitting all alone, available for an easy pick!?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

WARUDO's gonna counter Stunna somehow, I dunno how, but he'll do it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

warudo's gonna pick ghost and nensense and his team's thus gonna be one lazy as fuck herbivore, two shit-talkers extraordinaire, and one unintentional court jester. sacrifice the win for the entertainment value

calling it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

"I spoke to my good source Nic and he thinks Suzuku is gonna be the best prospect out of this draft."


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Leaving for LEGO movie in about 30 minutes

Luca, as my second in command, will take over drafting in my absence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo's gonna pick ghost and nensense and his team's thus gonna be one lazy as fuck herbivore, two shit-talkers extraordinaire, and one unintentional court jester. sacrifice the win for the entertainment value
> 
> calling it



That's honestly what I would have done as captain.

wait no, It would take some willpower to pick up rica, no matter the lulz. I would end up yelling at my own teammate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hurry it up warudo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo's gonna pick ghost and nensense and his team's thus gonna be one lazy as fuck herbivore, two shit-talkers extraordinaire, and one unintentional court jester. sacrifice the win for the entertainment value
> 
> calling it



Say what you want about me being a court jester, but at least I know how to debate rather than just spam reaction images. I was on my debate team in high school, and own countless books on debating and critical analysis. Not to mention I have an incredibly vast knowledge of film and the industry in general due to being an actor/director.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...




I personally think Warudo's gonna shock the world with his 2nd pick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

tbh the GOAT entertainment value team would be warudo, cyphon, ghost/vbd and nensense


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Say what you want about me being a court jester, but at least I know how to debate rather than just spam reaction images. I was on my debate team in high school, and own countless books on debating and critical analysis. Not to mention I have an incredibly vast knowledge of film.



see what i mean?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Leaving for LEGO movie in about 30 minutes
> 
> Luca, as my second in command, will take over drafting in my absence.



Nice back-up plan, Captain Ragnarok.

You're team seems to have its shit together.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick

MS JOVE!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick
> 
> MS JOVE!



TROLLING 

Jove's not on the draftee roster, you fool.

Pick again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

wait what the fuck i don't want drafting responsibility


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Nice back-up plan, Captain Ragnarok.
> 
> You're team seems to have its shit together.



THINK AGAIN


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

lego movie my ass


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

you said I needed to shake it up detective


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay

I pick Sama


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> lego movie my ass



Lego movie is probably Stunna code for dropping some bricks into the toilet.

This would make sense, because you know he shit bricks when VBD took Jena as his 1st pick.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

more like stunna gave up the will to live after he couldn't get jena in his pan- err I mean corner


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> Okay
> 
> I pick Sama



DAT NINJA-LIKE SELECTION. 

SAMA IS PROBABLY LURKING THIS THREAD RIGHT NOW.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



And with this selection, Round 2 concludes. Almost done now Gentlemen and Ladies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

this is very funny guys, seriously my sides are splitting.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

TEAM VAULTO .A.K.A TEAM TERMINATOR ON THE CLOCK FOR THEIR 3rd PICK.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Luca, your insubordination falls upon deaf ears.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Just like Germany once had, I too will ally with the Japanese.

Give me the fattest mother fucker in this bitch, I want *GHOST*.

If vault doesnt take him.

brb league of legends


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

League sources say Ghost may opt to play in Europe for another season.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

good use of a reaction image stunna

I taught you well


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Just like Germany once had, I too will ally with the Japanese.
> 
> Give me the fattest mother fucker in this bitch, I want *GHOST*.
> 
> ...





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> League sources say Ghost may opt to play in Europe for another season.



ahahahahha


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo team is not going to be a very active one it seems.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Just like Germany once had, I too will ally with the Japanese.
> 
> Give me the fattest mother fucker in this bitch, I want *GHOST*.
> 
> ...



LOL - Did Vault make a trade with your for the 3rd round? LOL If not, wait until he chooses first, then it's your pick.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

sama


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Say what you want about me being a court jester, but at least I know how to debate rather than just spam reaction images. I was on my debate team in high school, and own countless books on debating and critical analysis. Not to mention I have an incredibly vast knowledge of film and the industry in general due to being an actor/director.



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class from my liberal arts college, and I?ve been involved in numerous debates with other colleges, and I have over 300 confirmed wins. I am trained in oxford debate and I?m the top debater in the entire US. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can argue with you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s without note cards. Not only am I extensively trained in rhetoric, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the public library and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of NF, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

looooooool

jena and nensense need to be on the same team


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class from my liberal arts college, and I?ve been involved in numerous debates with other colleges, and I have over 300 confirmed wins. I am trained in oxford debate and I?m the top debater in the entire US. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can argue with you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s without note cards. Not only am I extensively trained in rhetoric, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the public library and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of NF, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re fucking dead, kiddo.



Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung starting on a win streak, and the fucking draft isn't even done yet.

VBD knows how to recruit talent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

interesting dynamic in VBD's team

vbd talking shit at the speed of lightning, slice goofing off, jena and nensense ostensibly the nerds having to do the work, but nensense actually being a huge drag that jena has to deal with by only rolling her eyes when he isn't looking


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> interesting dynamic in VBD's team
> 
> vbd talking shit at the speed of lightning, slice goofing off, jena and nensense ostensibly the nerds having to do the work, but nensense actually being a huge drag that jena has to deal with by only rolling her eyes when he isn't looking



Luca trolling. 

Talking as if Nensense is a lock for their next pick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hey, i'm not the one who said nensense had a big dick


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey, i'm not the one who said nensense had a big dick



Oh god, VBD is gonna choose with the wrong head isn't he?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

If Rica gets picked up before me, i'm sabotaging this bitch.



Believe that!


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick Taleran


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Just came back with some food.

What's all this? 

Do we debate films for picks?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Just like Germany once had, I too will ally with the Japanese.
> 
> Give me the fattest mother fucker in this bitch, I want *GHOST*.
> 
> ...





I take Ghost, and I'm stashing him to play in Euro for salary cap reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> I pick Taleran


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> I pick Taleran



Does he even post here anymore?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hey detective, do a thingy so i know who's left. you know, post your thingy


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> I pick Taleran



VAULT WITH THAT UNEXPECTED SELECTION. DOES TALERAN EVEN POST ANYMORE? 



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



V

B

D

is next!

Will Ghost finally have his dreams and goals, achieved, as a late round pick, coming off the bench for 24 million dollars a season?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena's post was a thing of beauty.

And Stunna I'll burn your house down.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I take Ghost, and I'm stashing him to play in Euro for salary cap reasons.





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



Luca's taking the reigns from Stunna now. Expect an actual strategic selection.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i pick han. partially for reasons of nepotism since we were mocking idiots during the same era back when he still posted in the obd, and partially because i know he's solid, though i'm not sure he's aware this is happening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Reports out of the Ghost camp indicate he might retire and pursue his dream of becoming a rich black man.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reports out of the Ghost camp indicate he might retire and pursue his dream of becoming a rich black man.




VBD FUCKED UP. HE TOOK THAT DARKO LEVEL BUST.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

So you're gonna go rob a liquor store Ghost?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i pick han. partially for reasons of nepotism since we were mocking idiots during the same era back when he still posted in the obd, and partially because i know he's solid, though i'm not sure he's aware this is happening






> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WARUDO, WHO YA GOT NOW, BROTHER!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Gog is the lin of my team, he doesnt need to play, just sell a lot of jerseys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I take Ghost, and I'm stashing him to play in Euro for salary cap reasons.





Lucaniel said:


> i pick han. partially for reasons of nepotism since we were mocking idiots during the same era back when he still posted in the obd, and partially because i know he's solid, though i'm not sure he's aware this is happening


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Gog is the lin of my team, he doesnt need to play, just sell a lot of jerseys.



VBD exploiting Yao Ming's influence to sell jerseys using a fraudulent player like Ghost.

Dat Marketing Strategy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Gesy is getting mad as fuck


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick gesy I guess


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So you're gonna go rob a liquor store Ghost?



I said "rich". Obviously I'm selling drugs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

warudo has shown fatal, fatal kindness


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick gesy I guess



A pity vote?

Fuck you warudo


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick gesy I guess






> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...



Only 2 more rounds left people. However is leftover, will become part of the undrafted hall of shame.

Make your picks wisely. A lot of good people left on board.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

not a pity vote

more like all the MVP's have been snatched up

gotta go with the bench


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

I would have picked Gesy just for his set


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Haven't Han and Taleran been picked?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

detective secretly has dyslexia

twist


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Haven't Han and Taleran been picked?



What are you talking about, Enno?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I really wanted Han too 

him and Sama would have been top tier tag team


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

TEAM MACHINE ON THE CLOCK FOR ROUND 4.

PSEUDO

YASHA

SPEEDY

CYPHON

GOOD PICKS STILL REMAIN.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> Yasha
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm talking about that not so ninja edit Detective


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> TEAM MACHINE ON THE CLOCK FOR ROUND 4.
> 
> PSEUDO
> 
> ...



Why did you mention Cyphon but not me...?
I'm an asshole, but I still have good debating skills, alongside knowledge of film and the industry in general from inside experience.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I'm talking about that not so ninja edit Detective



shots fired


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

stunna and vault

wenger and mourinho?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hey detective

are the undrafteds gonna form their own team called The Losers?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

I THINK VAULT CHOSE TALERAN ON PURPOSE. TO SHOW THAT EVEN WITH A FILLER SPOT ON OUR ROSTER, OUR FRONT LINE IS TOO STRONG TO BE STOPPED.

VAULT

DETECTIVE

RUKIA

FILLER

FILLER

FILLER

YOU CAN'T STOP THAT LINE-UP.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

is tittynipple even here?

and important question:

titties or ass?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey detective
> 
> are the undrafteds gonna form their own team called The Losers?



They first need to live down the shame of not being selected, and then, if a team captain wants, they can drop one of their picks, and select from the undrafted pool. If that doesn't happen, they are basically Team 19th Place by default.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah man, Vault doesn't have to do any heavy lifting.

Smart as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> is tittynipple even here?
> 
> and important question:
> 
> titties or ass?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

how did he even get first pick anyway?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks for spoiling the trick answer

dock 50 points from your team

slytherin up in this bitch


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> how did he even get first pick anyway?



Randomizer.

Enno initially tossed out all names from the draftee pool to select captains, and then we randomized again to get draft order.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon has the highest remaining rustling potential on the board.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

WHOS FUCKING TURN ISI T


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

soooooooooooo i still want tyler on my team

fuck the rules 

I got the golden ticket


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Randomizer.
> 
> Enno initially tossed out all names from the draftee pool to select captains, and then we randomized again to get draft order.



And the most active regulars just happens to get top pick


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

VAULT STILL ON THE CLOCK.

CONTEMPLATING AS FUCK.

COMMON MATE, MAKE THAT SELECTION.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (14 members and 5 guests)
> Lucaniel, Violent By Design, Rica_Patin, Samavarti, The World+, Ennoea, *Vault*, TylerDurden, Jena, Cyphon



?????????????????????


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick Yasha


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

> And the most active regulars just happens to get top pick



It was done randomly bro, VBD is hardly active anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

this black mother fucker picked little dick yasha


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> this black mother fucker picked little dick yasha



Yasha is a ladyboy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD seems obsessed with dick recently.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

vault you lazy fuck 

go and vote


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

vault you stole stunna's #2 pick


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> VBD seems obsessed with dick recently.



youre just salty you had one of the shortest sausages.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Knicks fans booing the shit out of these foreign players being drafted


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

enno just mad his rice and beans smell like curry


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Man only white people eat curry.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

going back to my big dick draft board.

I'm taking the person with the most antagonistic movie taste. We go back from the NBD, and he is the second blackest person in this draft after me. A hard working American who counters lazy picks like Para and AFK Taleran.

IM TAKING


*CYPHON*!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Curry is poor people food.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It was done randomly bro, VBD is hardly active anyway.



I'm sure it wasn't the first result


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> youre just salty you had one of the shortest sausages.



Hypnotised by dick. You wanna tell us something VBD?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

shots spraying and praying


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

One of you guys have to pick Huey, it won't be fun without him going nuts on Para.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> going back to my big dick draft board.
> 
> I'm taking the person with the most antagonistic movie taste. We go back from the NBD, and he is the second blackest person in this draft after me. A hard working American who counters lazy picks like Para and AFK Taleran.
> 
> ...







> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



LUCA GO GO GO!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> going back to my big dick draft board.
> 
> I'm taking the person with the most antagonistic movie taste. We go back from the NBD, and he is the second blackest person in this draft after me. A hard working American who counters lazy picks like Para and AFK Taleran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon...?
Fucking Cyphon was chosen over me...?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

I want someone to pick rica, preferably VDB, so he can be with Cyphon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm taking *Masterrace*

he's got hidden depths


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

>this much silence

what, did i just drop a bomb or something?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bless his kindred spirit.



Luca taking over Stunna's team with his influence.

Team Fuck Rica is born.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick tyler


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> a child who can only post reaction images and has the most laughable sense of unwarranted self importance


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick tyler





Must pick from the candidate pool. Tyler opted to become the corrupt referee.

You have guys like Pseudo and Speedy left. Still great selections. 




> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Tyler is the ref Warudo, you can't have him. Now pick your brother Huey already


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Pseudo, Huey,Speedy, James Bond and Z are the final notable people on that board.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

BTW, I have the best image for the last round chosen. Great source material if anyone's ever seen it.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick tyler


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

isn't a picture worth a thousand words?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick tyler



This is what happens if you let people who like Naruto and think Mad Men is boring have control.
Good fucking job.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I pick tyler



Seriously Bro, pick from the pool of remaining choices.

Tyler gave himself up to the convent of refereedom.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo come on


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> isn't a picture worth a thousand words?



depends on whose words we're talking about

when responding to certain people, it's worth about a million


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

nensense salty as fuck


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

I blame socialists.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

fine i'm making a trade for jena or enno!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> nensense salty as fuck



Cyphon was picked over me.
So yes, I'm kind of salty.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hey vbd

you willing to trade anyone for jena?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> nensense salty as fuck



Does this count as your selection?

If you don't respond, I shall take it as the official selection.

Because Rica a.k.a nensense is on the list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> fine i'm making a trade for jena or enno!



who do you have that's worth enno?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Goodluck getting Enno or Jena


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> depends on whose words we're talking about
> 
> when responding to certain people, it's worth about a million



Exactly my point, having someone who can find those specific pics can be all the difference between victory and defeat.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

oh by the way

erm

how do trades even work?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

like i assume we just swap members, but i might be wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Does this count as your selection?
> 
> If you don't respond, I shall take it as the official selection.
> 
> Because Rica a.k.a nensense is on the list.



If so i gotta sit this one out, I won't be on the same team as Rica, sorry.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I blame socialists.



we're clearly not true patricians


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Can we trade our entire team for Enno?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If so i gotta sit this one out, I won't be on the same team as Rica, sorry.



Putting personal biases aside, it's obvious that I'd be a benefit to a debate team due to my knowledge of film, experience in the industry, and pure taste that is lacked by people like Cyphon, and Luca.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

the only people i'm willing to give enno up for are jena and detective

though i might be tempted to swap han for warudo

i want warudo's based shit-talking skills on my team


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh by the way
> 
> erm
> 
> how do trades even work?



You can give up your next selecting order to another player, or trade current players on your roster for someone on the other team's side.

If you end up giving up too many players, you can still select people from the undrafted pool of shame.

A full roster is 6 people, including the captain.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

WARUDO MAKE YOUR PICK DUDE.

WE'RE ALMOST AT THE FINAL ROUND.

DO IT.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> You can give up your next selecting order to another player, or trade current players on your roster for someone on the other team's side.
> 
> If you end up giving up too many players, you can still select people from the undrafted pool of shame.
> 
> A full roster is 6 people, including the captain.


aren't six people a tad unnecessary?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo's shit talking is GOAT. Him and Huey would be Shit talking MVPs.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

is Z or nakor even around?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

tbh i will def swap han for warudo 

warudo, you wanna join? i want you on my team


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm the captain tho Luc


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Can a captain trade himself?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

give your captaincy up! be my linebacker. be my roy keane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Warudo's shit talking is GOAT. Him and Huey would be Shit talking MVPs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck sake Warudo pick ffs 

My battery is about to die.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

[barry white starts playing]


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> i'm the captain tho Luc



The unbolded are who you have left to choose from. There are still a few solid people left. Enno's suggestion of Huey could work out for you. Or possibly Speedy.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

or you can fuck over stunna and give your roster up to my side Luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

oh yeah and i have to disagree with this enno 

don't put it down to bias

detective and ghost are far superior at shit-talking compared to huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

wut? my sis/bro Ceria isn't getting picked up


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Am I the only one who finds Huey's rants endearing?

Huey's disregard of grammar makes his rants more entertaining though, I mean don't get me wrong I love myself quality but sometimes the soul needs alittle bit of Jerry Springer level of insults too.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> wut? my sis/bro Ceria isn't getting picked up



...What could he even do in a debate about film?
Not to mention he isn't even on the draft list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria Cyphon and me would give people aneurysms.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> wut? my sis/bro Ceria isn't getting picked up





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



OH shit, I forgot about Ceria.

Last second addition.

Now CHOOSE WARUDO, DAMN IT!


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Luc come to my side and take your team with you


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> or you can fuck over stunna and give your roster up to my side Luc



nah that's just cruel and stunna is counting on me

i can't do that to him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> ...What could he even do in a debate about film?
> Not to mention he isn't even on the draft list.



He was killing you in that 300 debate, bro.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

what does ceria have to offer gesy?

what is his avy even from???


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo has 5 minutes to choose, or we're bypassing him and going onto the last round. He can then make 2 selections at the end of that round.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

tho i am tempted to swap our rosters so it's you, me enno and masterrace

stunna will get sama, gesy, and para, which isn't bad by any means


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

I got you on the list Ceria


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

the clock is ticking!!!

someone cue the music


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> OH shit, I forgot about Ceria.
> 
> Last second addition.
> 
> Now CHOOSE WARUDO, DAMN IT!



Fuck you Detective.
Fuck you.
You gave me a hard-time about trying to get on the draft list because I was somewhat new at the time, but then you give a spot to a kid who has been here for only a few days and thinks that 300 was a masterpiece of cinema and that Hoffman was a mediocre actor?

Jesus fucking christ the bias in this thread is ridiculous. This is a popularity contest rather than an actual draft based on talent in a debate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> what does ceria have to offer gesy?
> 
> what is his avy even from???



tbh ceria might not have some rant about being a fan of bergman, cianfrance and whoever the fuck in notepad to copy and paste for self-validation, but he can keep his cool and troll reasonably, and i know which one i'd rather have


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tho i am tempted to swap our rosters so it's you, me enno and masterrace
> 
> stunna will get sama, gesy, and para, which isn't bad by any means



The three of us are lazy as fuck


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was killing you in that 300 debate, bro.



That's not true at all you fucking liar. 
He was being assraped in that debate, even other people jumped on him for that audacious opinion of his.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

nensense meltdown commencing


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Fuck you Detective.
> Fuck you.
> You gave me a hard-time about trying to get on the draft list because I was somewhat new at the time, but then you give a spot to a kid who has been here for only a few days and thinks that 300 was a masterpiece of cinema and that Hoffman was a mediocre actor?
> 
> Jesus fucking christ the bias in this thread is ridiculous. This is a popularity contest rather than an actual draft based on talent in a debate.



My talent to rustle shines through in the clutch once more.

Further solidifying my No. 1 overall selecting.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

nensense should be captain of the undrafted


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

2 minutes Warudo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I won a gold medal on my high school debating team.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> nensense should be captain of the undrafted



So a team of people who don't even fucking post here?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> That's not true at all you fucking liar.
> He was being assraped in that debate, even other people jumped on him for that audacious opinion of his.



I dunno bro, we all bared witness to that spanking you got.

I was close to calling Social Service


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> So a team of people who don't even fucking post here?



This may be a sign from God.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica it's really not that serious


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

speedy you still here?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Rica it's really not that serious



CYPHON WAS CHOSEN OVER ME!
CYPHON!
IT WOULDN'T BE SERIOUS IF IT WASN'T FOR THAT!


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

WARUDO MAKE A FUCKING PICK


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck it, Warudo forfeits Round 4. He can make selections after the last choices are made.



TEAM MACHINE, DO YOUR THING.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> CYPHON WAS CHOSEN OVER ME!
> CYPHON!
> IT WOULDN'T BE SERIOUS IF IT WASN'T FOR THAT!



do you want me to give you a serious explanation for this or will you be too busy trying to pretend it's invalid because i use reaction images


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

hey my 2 mins

corruption brought to light right here

I pick pseudo


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting undrafted doesn't mean anything, aside from the fact you are pleb.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

warudo fuck off mate, look at the timestamps, detective gave you FOUR minutes


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Getting undrafted doesn't mean anything, aside from the fact you are pleb.



Sama posting with a tone of superiority.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> do you want me to give you a serious explanation for this or will you be too busy trying to pretend it's invalid because i use reaction images



Cutie pie, you are incapable of giving a valid explanation because you are you. I know how to debate, I've had actual debates in the manga section constantly, I've been doing actual debates my entire life, combine that with my actual knowledge of film and the industry, alongside my inside experience as an actor/director I'm clearly the most qualified for this debate. I'm an asshole but so are you and you got picked.

This is nothing but a fucking popularity contest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

VAULTO, BRING THIS HOME, MATE.

GIVE US OUR FINAL PIECE.

I SAY PSEUDO OR SPEEDY.

YOUR CALL.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Getting undrafted doesn't mean anything, aside from the fact you are pleb.



That's ironic, seeing how I'm one of the few true patricians here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

I pick Speedy


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Cutie pie, you are incapable of giving a valid explanation because you are you. I know how to debate, I've had actual debates in the manga section constantly, I've been doing actual debates my entire life, combine that with my actual knowledge of film and the industry, alongside my inside experience as an actor/director I'm clearly the most qualified for this debate. I'm an asshole but so are you and you got picked.
> 
> This is nothing but a fucking popularity contest.



well, it was worth a try


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

bitch detective

i picked pseudo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> bitch detective
> 
> i picked pseudo



YOU HAD YOUR FUCKING TURN NARUTO FAN AND YOU WASTED IT!
FOLLOW THE RULES!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm the most qualified because I knew Mila Kunis in high school.

Dem connections.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> I pick Speedy





[YOUTUBE]GJMD3eO7tpE[/YOUTUBE]





Vault
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



VBD, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

just because I enjoy reading Naruto doesn't mean I objectively hold it in high esteem as some great work of art or literature nensense


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> just because I enjoy reading Naruto doesn't mean I objectively hold it in high esteem as some great work of art or literature nensense



The fact that you enjoy in the first place shows you aren't capable of holding any taste or the ability to critically analyze entertainment mediums. 
You also think Mad Men is boring which just proves my points further you fucking Naruto fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

Honestly if I will be pick I will cause this to be shut down and be perm.



I don't care for you fucks, if you think Tetra is raging psychopath   then you better buckle up.


It's like Masterrace pointed out this is another section dick stroking for the sad individuals who feels their online existence is worth something. At least  there is one team will have Jena breast fucking them while she returns the favor with a 10 inch dildo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup, Vault has a 1 seeder for a team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> just because I enjoy reading Naruto doesn't mean I objectively hold it in high esteem as some great work of art or literature nensense



Only true masterpieces like KissxSis or Tu-love-ru: Darkness deserve that honor.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I was impressed with Rica's ability to show his dick at a moments notice. That type of dedication can't be bought.

Rica will bring unlimited amount of arrogance to my teams. So with that I will draft

*FAKE TETRA!!*


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

SO TEMPTED TO PICK HUEY

;_______________;


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Honestly if I will be pick I will cause this to be shut down and be perm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you can have my spot if you want it bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm picking pseudo though lol, i'm 2 srs to basically sacrifice a pick like that


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I was impressed with Rica's ability to show his dick at a moments notice. That type of dedication can't be bought.
> 
> Rica will bring unlimited amount of arrogance to my teams. So with that I will draft
> 
> *FAKE TETRA!!*



Okie doke...
I'm not happy about being on the same team as Cyphon, but because I'M A FUCKING ADULT I can put personal biases aside for the sake of having an actual intellectual debate about film with you guys.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon and Rica are so perfect!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Pick Huey Luca, pick him please


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I was impressed with Rica's ability to show his dick at a moments notice. That type of dedication can't be bought.
> 
> Rica will bring unlimited amount of arrogance to my teams. So with that I will draft
> 
> *FAKE TETRA!!*





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



LUCA, DO WHAT YOU MUST MATE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll pass Gesy I am sitting this out. Just wondering why my name is even in this still.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

haha I love how sad Huey is. Even if this was a super serious debate, you by far know the least about movies here Huey .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Cyphon and Rica are so perfect!!



Eh, it's better this way.
If I was forced to have a debate against Cyphon, he's probably the only regular in this section that I don't think I could control myself from flaming.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i already picked lol

unlike some people here, i am on the ball


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Our team has awesome chemistry. Like the 2004 Lakers or Kim Kardashian and Kris Humphries.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The fact that you enjoy in the first place shows you aren't capable of holding any taste or the ability to critically analyze entertainment mediums.
> You also think Mad Men is boring which just proves my points further you fucking Naruto fan.



I've never even watched Mad Men you dunce

and are you going to hate everyone who doesn't share the same taste in movies and tv shows?

I also enjoy HxH I guess that makes your taste questionable too now that I've infected your favorite shounen

because that's incredibly childish and immature but I guess you will never pick up on that and will continue taunting people until you're stabbed in the face


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i guess this means we don't have any jesters, though...

detective, can i trade one of mine for an undrafted?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Huey is  a better pick than I am, it would not be a game without him spewing insults. (just promise not to rhyme man.)


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I've never even watched Mad Men you dunce
> 
> and are you going to hate everyone who doesn't share the same taste in movies and tv shows?
> 
> ...



nah getting mad at people on the internet is like venting therapy for him

his own explanation


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Also team, if there is a Disney debate and we want a good chance at defeating Team Ragnarok, I'm the only option.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm picking pseudo though lol, i'm 2 srs to basically sacrifice a pick like that





> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...



FINISH THIS UP WARUDO, YOU HAVE TWO PICKS, BECAUSE OF THE WASTING TIME ON THE LAST ROUND.

CHOOSE WELL.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I already picked pseudo u fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I already picked pseudo u fuck



warudo at some point you're gonna have to admit you waited too long and timed out


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i guess this means we don't have any jesters, though...
> 
> detective, can i trade one of mine for an undrafted?



Yes, you can drop a player if you like, i.e. Han who may not post anymore, or rarely on Saturday night's, and pick up someone who isn't drafted. i.e. Ceria.

But this is all dependent on who Warudo selects with his final 2 picks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck no, fuck off. Waiting on film club.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

when were there time out rules?

detective just made that up on the spot!


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> when were there time out rules?
> 
> detective just made that up on the spot!



yeah cos otherwise how long would this take?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I've never even watched Mad Men you dunce
> 
> and are you going to hate everyone who doesn't share the same taste in movies and tv shows?
> 
> ...



You said it was boring though, why did you lie cutie pie?

Also, there is a difference between subjective taste, and objective taste.
Certain things are objectively good or objectively bad, but your personal tastes may make you not really a fan of those objective qualities. As long as they are able to recognize that the series they aren't a fan of for personal reasons is still objectively good then that is an acceptable example of subjective taste. However, if somebody enjoys a series that is objectively bad then they clearly do not have any reason to be in an intellectual debate like this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been to Disneyland over 100 times. This makes me super qualified to talk about the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You said it was boring though, why did you lie cutie pie?
> 
> Also, there is a difference between subjective taste, and objective taste.
> Certain things are objectively good or objectively bad, but your personal tastes may make you not really a fan of those objective qualities. As long as they are able to recognize that the series they aren't a fan of for personal reasons is still objectively good then that is an acceptable example of subjective taste. However, if somebody enjoys a series that is objectively bad then they clearly do not have any reason to be in an intellectual debate like this.



>presenting the totally subjective reaction of enjoyment as an intellectual choice
>pretending to be any good at debates

lol

cyphon is gonna put up a better showing then you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah cos otherwise how long would this take?



It already took too fuck long.

This draft was a fucking mess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

FIlm Club might be canned, Livestream isn't converting the film for some reason:/


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You said it was boring though, why did you lie cutie pie?
> 
> Also, there is a difference between subjective taste, and objective taste.
> Certain things are objectively good or objectively bad, but your personal tastes may make you not really a fan of those objective qualities. As long as they are able to recognize that the series they aren't a fan of for personal reasons is still objectively good then that is an acceptable example of subjective taste. However, if somebody enjoys a series that is objectively bad then they clearly do not have any reason to be in an intellectual debate like this.



was this pseudo-intellectual babble even english?

gonna need MENSA here to decipher this bullshit


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> when were there time out rules?
> 
> detective just made that up on the spot!



Damn you Warudo, you didn't even read my posts about making a fucking decision within the time limit. We basically wasted 30 minutes on you bro.

God damn. Why don't you ever read the important posts?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> It already took too fuck long.
> 
> This draft was a fucking mess.



Gesy unaffected by the pity selection confirmed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

warudo make your two picks goddamn


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Para sama who you want on the team?

input?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria Cyphon and me would give people aneurysms.







~Gesy~ said:


> I got you on the list Ceria



Thanks. 

I like how the mere mention of my name is sending Rica into convulsions.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are the teams completed so far, not including Warudo's late as fuck final selections due to the Round 4 timeout:

*Team Machine:*

Vaulto
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

*Team Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung:*

VBD
Jena
Slice
Ghost
Cyphon
Rica

*Team Ragnarok:*

Stunna
Luca
Ennoea
Han
Masterrace
Pseudo

*Team Steamroller:*

Warudo
Para
Sama
Gesy


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You said it was boring though, why did you lie cutie pie?
> 
> Also, there is a difference between subjective taste, and objective taste.
> Certain things are objectively good or objectively bad, but your personal tastes may make you not really a fan of those objective qualities. As long as they are able to recognize that the series they aren't a fan of for personal reasons is still objectively good then that is an acceptable example of subjective taste. However, if somebody enjoys a series that is objectively bad then they clearly do not have any reason to be in an intellectual debate like this.



I vaguely remember you saying you enjoyed watching The Room with /tv/,  would you therefore getting enjoyment from a "objectively" bad movie?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

What the fuck happened here


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo make your two picks goddamn



yes it's soooooo easy when all I have left is the steaming pile of dung you guys left me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

This makes HoU seems more appealing.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy shit, those teams are actually solid too. Each is pretty strong as fuck in their own specialty fields.

Dat Talent in the KT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Gesy unaffected by the pity selection confirmed.



I'm still alittle disappointed that i'm some underdog. What did I do to deserve that?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Uh

Get Pseudo and trade my ass Warudo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I vaguely remember you saying you enjoyed watching The Room with /tv/,  would you therefore getting enjoyment from a "objectively" bad movie?



Watching something ironically is entirely different.
Warudo unironically enjoys objective shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> yes it's soooooo easy when all I have left is the steaming pile of dung you guys left me



i'll give you han. you want han?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Watching something ironically is entirely different.
> Warudo unironically enjoys objective shit.



that's a very cute distinction you made there cutie pie, i don't think you watched it ironically at all, but it's adorable that you tried that, buddy boy


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo and Ceria on the same team?
They are going to get SOOO curbstomped xD.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

and change my team name to Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm still alittle disappointed that i'm some underdog. What did I do to deserve that?



You thought this was rigged? This is basically a sugar coated Flame thread for a flame war.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

fuck i should've remembered ashes

and i was gonna swap han for ceria

warudo you made a major fucking reversal there

props


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Machine is OP. You dun fucked up


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> and change my team name to Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck



With that title I'm all in


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

vault you the weakest member on your own team 

kind of like stunna


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

So...

...do you guys think Sakura's ass is nice enough to be in a rap video?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

IT IS DONE.



> Huey
> *Rukia* - Round 2 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> *Jena *- Round 1 - 2nd Pick - Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
> *Yasha* - Round 4 - 1st Pick - Team Machine
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

I just want to say I am proud to be a member of Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. I have always respected coach VBD and I am looking at my teammates and feeling good about it. We have Jena so not only will I score first in this debate  but Stunna lost any chance at winning in an animated category. I also accept the challenge of working with a handicap. I have never been in the position before to work with or help those with deficiencies, but I think I am up to the task of overcoming the unique position of working with Rica and carrying dead weight. Add Slice and Ghost and shit, we sound like a team of ninjas.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

nensense not winding up undrafted purely to stick him with his nemesis


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting Cyphon is like drafting Tom Brady in the 6th round.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I just want to say I am proud to be a member of Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. I have always respected coach VBD and I am looking at my teammates and feeling good about it. We have Jena so not only will I score first in this debate  but Stunna lost any chance at winning in an animated category. I also accept the challenge of working with a handicap. I have never been in the position before to work with or help those with deficiencies, but I think I am up to the task of overcoming the unique position of working with Rica and carrying dead weight. Add Slice and Ghost and shit, we sound like a team of ninjas.



yeah good choices, except for your weakpoint anyway.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I also accept the challenge of working with a handicap. I have never been in the position before to work with or help those with deficiencies, but I think I am up to the task of overcoming the unique position of working with Rica and carrying dead weight.



You? Who thinks Transformers was better than TWBB and NCFOM? You? Who thinks Drive was terrible? YOU!? YOU WITH THE WORST TASTE OF ANY HUMAN BEING ON THE PLANET? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST I'M HAVING AN IRONY ATTACK!


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You? Who thinks Transformers was better than TWBB and NCFOM? You? Who thinks Drive was terrible? YOU!? YOU IN GENERAL WITH THE WORST TASTE OF ANY HUMAN BEING ON THE PLANET? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST I'M HAVING AN IRONY ATTACK!



this is already such a good decision


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Shit looking at my team now I know what KG felt like till he got traded


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica, He can't see your post, when will you realize that?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

hey detective

mind if i swap han for martialhorror?

han's barely around and martialhorror wants stunna's ass, so between him and masterrace, it's gonna be a laugh


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Let us have a moment of shame filled silence for the undrafted.



			
				KT Hall of Shame said:
			
		

> Huey - Extreme IQ Arthritis - Caused by Rustling
> Z - Too Old - Did Not Play
> Han - Film Club Only
> Nakor - M.I.A
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

If Transporter 2 or White House Down comes up, y'all fucked.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rica, He can't see your post, when will you realize that?



Well him having me blocked because he can't handle be wrecking him and his audaciousness will certainly have an effect on the debates.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You? Who thinks Transformers was better than TWBB and NCFOM? You? Who thinks Drive was terrible? YOU!? YOU WITH THE WORST TASTE OF ANY HUMAN BEING ON THE PLANET? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST I'M HAVING AN IRONY ATTACK!



You who ranted about a guy who judges books by their covers now on the same team with said guy, that's some irony. 

But i'll concede that i also took one look at Drive's trailer and said NOPE.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

So now that my initial press release has been put out I am fielding questions from the fans and the media.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> i also took one look at Drive's trailer and said NOPE.



You also think that 300 is a masterpiece of cinema.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica is like Squidworth and the rest of our team is Spongebob.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

looooooooooooooooooooooooool

that makes Huey the only active regular member who is undrafted

all the other members are barely active or not at all


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rica is like Squidworth and the rest of our team is Spongebob.



How is being called Squidworth an insult?
He's an arrogant (but rightfully so) true patrician.

Cyphon is Patrick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

actually i'm kinda flip-flopping on that

nvm leave it, detective


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> that makes Huey the only active regular member who is undrafted
> 
> all the other members are barely active or not at all



Martial is relatively active.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> How is being called Squidworth an insult?
> He's an arrogant (but rightfully so) true patrician.
> 
> Cyphon is Patrick.



that's cold nensense


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You also think that 300 is a masterpiece of cinema.



Your point?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena gonna have to carry the fucking team


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Martial is relatively active.



Luc is picking him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> So now that my initial press release has been put out I am fielding questions from the fans and the media.



What is that special something that you bring to your team Cyphon?

Does this mean Rica's off ignore?

Will you take this game seriously or will you just rustle jimmies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc is picking him



nah han posted today about the arsenal game so whatevs, he's around enough and i know he's good for it


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

*Team Machine:*

Vaulto
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

*Team Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung:*

VBD
Jena
Slice
Ghost
Cyphon
Rica

*Team Ragnarok:*

Stunna
Luca
Ennoea
MartialHorror
Masterrace
Pseudo

*Team Team Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck:*

Warudo
Para
Sama
Gesy
Ceria
ashes

Updated for trade activated by interim team manager Luca. Han has been retired, and Martial picked up from the undrafted pool.

R.I.P Han

See you in Film Club, mate.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Your point?



Oh my god, you are just too cute.
This is going to be a fun debate.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

post the roster of the teams D

EDIT: too slow


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

detective is gonna be annoyed when he sees my flip-flopping 

sorry man


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck you Luca, stop making me edit my posts.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

nensense taking this far too seriously


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Oh my god, you are just too cute.
> This is going to be a fun debate.



That's my line


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2014)

Undrafted? Was this advertise from the start?  People just showing up getting spot? Yep


Confirm Triple H is the master mind behind this Royal Rumble booking.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

*Team Machine:*

Vaulto
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

*Team Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung:*

VBD
Jena
Slice
Ghost
Cyphon
Rica

*Team Ragnarok:*

Stunna
Luca
Ennoea
Han
Masterrace
Pseudo

*Team Team Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck:*

Warudo
Para
Sama
Gesy
Ceria
ashes

I will murder Luca and cause Stunna to be one man down if I see any further flip flops.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet Jena absolutely hates the team she's on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm wasn't even insulting Rica. 

It was just an apt observation.

I can see this team is going to get along just fine.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 8, 2014)

So did I win?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

jena

if you want to do an elway, now's the time

i can trade pretty much anyone for you


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy shit, this event has led to some gold tier rustled already.

And the fucking season hasn't even started.

Tyler gonna have to activate Super Corrupt as Fuck Modo to make things even more interesting.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

pseudo I wanted you bro 

but D put his size 3 and a half boot down on that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Luca scared as fuck now that he sees the juggernaut VBD has formed.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

pseudo I love your Annie/St Vincent avy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena really is the only one who can pull an Elway/Eli and get away with it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Warudo, I'm compiling dirt on some of the members here, just in case we have our backs to the wall.

So far Rica's way to easy .


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Jena really is the only one who can pull an Elway/Eli and get away with it



it would be justified


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What is that special something that you bring to your team Cyphon?



My presence. I walk into a convo thread panties get wet and jimmies get rustled. This is before I even speak. You ever seen The Wire? Basically when I come it is like Omar walking into a scene.



> Does this mean Rica's off ignore?



No. You might as well look at it like this. We have Ghost of Gashir and Ghost of NF. Call him Ghost cuz I don't ever see that fool. 



> Will you take this game seriously or will you just rustle jimmies?



Is this a trick question? Rustling jimmies is serious bidness. Can't take that lightly.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

we won't even have to try gesy 

rica will crumble under the weight of his own stupidity


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Luca scared as fuck now that he sees the juggernaut VBD has formed.



ngl, you, vbd, cyphon AND ceria on the same team is like making a midfield out of keane, viera, van bommel and cattermole

it's a bit lopsided but i sure as fuck wouldn't want to play against it


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Team Machine is OP. You dun fucked up



I can't believe you somehow managed to land me and Rukia with the first two picks in a row.

Holy shit, I think you caused everyone else to fuck up early, and then they finally settled down into picking wise choices after that.

As Gesy once said...



			
				~Gesy~ said:
			
		

> Rukia and Detective on the same team
> 
> Vault, you monster.
> 
> Mother of God...



Vault 
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

Too good, too strong, too handsome, too much winning.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Eh, it's not like Cyphon's ever going to get a chance to debate anyways. The second he posts something it would turn into an automatic loss for us.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> it would be justified



this sort of on point reaction image/post synergy is what made me ask for your hand, warudo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> we won't even have to try gesy
> 
> rica will crumble under the weight of his own stupidity



My stupidity?
You cuties really need to learn that being an emotionally unstable asshole is quite different from being stupid.
I'm anything but stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

In all walks of life, you have people that we consider gamebreakers. Unique talents that can change the entire complexion of a contest in one move.

That is Cyphon.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm betting Rukia's trolling will have us walking away from this disgusted and confused with nothing of value accomplished


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

VBDs team is like LeBron's Cavs 

Ghost you Mo Williams


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault 
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

Look at this motherfucking balance on this roster. Offense and Defense. 

Vaulto winning Executive of the Year.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Luca don't be afraid, we'll take those fuckers down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

That's okay, para because you're Smush.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

para I guess that makes us the court jesters 

we the shawn marions of the debate

no one will the see their defeat coming


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm shocked that no one picked Z, he probably would've been one of my first choices tbh



Lucaniel said:


> jena
> 
> if you want to do an elway, now's the time
> 
> i can trade pretty much anyone for you



serious question: how much do we have to interact with/rely on other team members? Are we going to be debating as a unit, or is it more like the combined effort of separate debates?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Suns Marion or Mavs Marion


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

suns Marion of course 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asbDADzklyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> I'm shocked that no one picked Z, he probably would've been one of my first choices tbh
> 
> 
> 
> serious question: how much do we have to interact with/rely on other team members? Are we going to be debating as a unit, or is it more like the combined effort of separate debates?



i would've picked Z if i had ever seen a post made by Z, and stunna might've picked Z but he was watching the lego movie


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> I'm shocked that no one picked Z, he probably would've been one of my first choices tbh



Yeah, I that's what I told Luca, but he's pretty inactive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

It took me three days to show up, assimilate myself and then get drafted without ever once making a salient point.

If I had a full week, I would've shot up the draft board faster than you could say Michael Olowokandi.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Z is too inactive but if any debate regarding a classic came about, he'd solo.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm betting Rukia's trolling will have us walking away from this disgusted and confused with nothing of value accomplished



Rukia trolls without conscious.

I hit people in the fucking balls with logic. Jena has immunity to this, but I have a counter strategy just for her.

Yasha comes in and creeps the fight right out of the opposition.

Speedy provides fast hit and run type insults.

Vault clears the field with a AOE relevant as fuck post.

Taleran is the wild card. Everyone will be wondering where the fuck he is, and unnecessarily worrying enough to be distracted.

We all have a phD in Rustling and Putdowns.

Tier 1 Team.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> speedy you still here?



yes



Vault said:


> I pick Speedy



ok


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Z is a first round talent but he never posts


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Z is a first round talent but he never posts



First round talent with no work ethic equals no stock in the draft.


Any more questions before I leave the podium?


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

_ahem_



Jena said:


> serious question: how much do we have to interact with/rely on other team members? Are we going to be debating as a unit, or is it more like the combined effort of separate debates?



I'm actually curious about this


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Z chooses quality posts over quantity


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Luca don't be afraid, we'll take those fuckers down.



Enno about to activate Pre-2014 Modo.

But we have a deterrent against that.





.... Drunken Master Vaulto. 

His slurring and drunken wuxia is too strong.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ngl, you, vbd, cyphon AND ceria on the same team is like making a midfield out of keane, viera, van bommel and cattermole
> 
> it's a bit lopsided but i sure as fuck wouldn't want to play against it



unless i suddenly got traded i'm not with cyphon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> unless i suddenly got traded i'm not with cyphon.



oh i thought you were tbh

you two go together like crumpets and nutella


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

I think we debate separately but we represent a team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

So yeah, once Vault's team implodes like they were coached by Mike Brown, do they have to continue on or can we mercy rule them?


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Also too bad Seto isn't a regular in this section 

Good debater, but bravely fighting battles against the idiots in the Cafe and the pairing tards in the HoU


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

is it not a big free-for-all between two teams?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Machine is too overpowered man


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also too bad Seto isn't a regular in this section
> 
> Good debater, but bravely fighting battles against the idiots in the Cafe and the pairing tards in the HoU



Seto is the absolute worst debater in the entire cafe.
Top fucking kek.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also too bad Seto isn't a regular in this section
> 
> Good debater, but bravely fighting battles against the idiots in the Cafe and the pairing tards in the HoU



Seto gets rustled even easier than Rica. He can't handle debating very well.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> serious question: how much do we have to interact with/rely on other team members? Are we going to be debating as a unit, or is it more like the combined effort of separate debates?



Combined effort. You can consult with team members, and use their posts as collective debating points, but you don't need to consult with them first before making a decision to go up against someone from the other side.

i.e. Your brutal curbstomp of Tetra the other day, would count toward your team. They weren't involved but if Tetra was on another team, they would take the L collectively.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

seto kaiba would be the best if he wasn't already the worst


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Seto is the absolute worst debater in the entire cafe.
> Tok fucking kek.



no, that's between you and 1mmortal


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So yeah, once Vault's team implodes like they were coached by Mike Brown, do they have to continue on or can we mercy rule them?



Ghost scared as fuck of my team


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Seto is a good debater but when arguing with retards it's hard to get any point across.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also too bad Seto isn't a regular in this section
> 
> Good debater, but bravely fighting battles against the idiots in the Cafe and the pairing tards in the HoU



He get his ass handed to him every time Blue and him go at it


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Ghost scared as fuck of my team



Best watch yo mouth when speaking about my teammates.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> He get his ass handed to him every time Blue and him go at it



Which is why Blue is my favorite admin.
Seto likes to talk big and smart, but he's really the epitome of laughable Socialists everywhere.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna is lurking. I wonder what his first comments on the teams will be????


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> He get his ass handed to him every time Blue and him go at it



I don't think I've ever seen Blue win at a debate in this life.

EDIT: Since trades go on during the debates and things might get shaken up, I'll stay with VBD's team for now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Ghost scared as fuck of my team



The false hope is strong in this one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Combined effort. You can consult with team members, and use their posts as collective debating points, but you don't need to consult with them first before making a decision to go up against someone from the other side.
> 
> i.e. Your brutal curbstomp of Tetra the other day, would count toward your team. They weren't involved but if Tetra was on another team, they would take the L collectively.



can't you change the format so everyone's debating at once and all responding to each other's points and trolling back and forth in one big disorganised melee?

you can't deny that's like ten times more fun than this


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon come at me Bro


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue, good at debating? Not really. But it figures Masterrace and Rica would be fans.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I think we debate separately but we represent a team.



Essentially. 

Jena, read my post above. Also, you can call in for support from team mates if you think the other side is trying to gang up, or if a member doesn't match up well against certain people.

Like in wrestling.

Tagging in.

The lulzy part of this is, if you beat someone who doesn't official tag in, it doesn't count.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i think blue is good at debating, but i'd say he picks the wrong stances


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Blue win at a debate in this life.
> 
> EDIT: Since trades go on during the debates and things might get shaken up, I'll stay with VBD's team for now



I will get you pregnant so you have to stay. Flipping that commonly used woman tactic on its head 



Vault said:


> Cyphon come at me Bro



Squat up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think blue is good at debating, but i'd say he picks the wrong stances



Debating with facts rather than hilariously biased emotion is the epitome of good debating.
Blue is awesome. I was proud to have him as a comrade during World War Z(immerman)


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think blue is good at debating, but i'd say he picks the wrong stances



Yeah Blue is a much better debater than Seto, Blue is just on the wrong side of the Cafe majority. Like I said, Seto can't keep his cool so he hardly ever makes many actual points and even when he does it is overshadowed by sentences full of insults.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue would actually be an intelligent contributing member of society if he wasn't drawing my waifu pics all day and then fapping to them


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> can't you change the format so everyone's debating at once and all responding to each other's points and trolling back and forth in one big disorganised melee?
> 
> you can't deny that's like ten times more fun than this



That would be amazing but way too hard to keep up with who is fighting what battle on what western front. 

That's why the tag option exists.

There is nothing against multiple people trying to take out one opposition member. i.e. Their the only ones online at a certain time.

Example:

Detective & Vault Versus Team Ragnarok

When we beat them, it's a W for our side and a collective loss for yours.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Debating wuxia. Me and Yasha against whoever. Lmao good luck on that front


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Despite losing Jena, well done, Luca. I am pleased. 

My film was postponed so my appearance is temporary. Carry on, Luca. Your loyalty will be handsomely rewarded.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Debating with facts rather than hilariously biased emotion is the epitome of good debating.
> Blue is awesome. I was proud to have him as a comrade during World War Z(immerman)



you wouldn't know what a fact is if it pulled off your wig in a bar and exclaimed in a disgusted fashion, mate, you think there's such a thing as "objectively good" works of art or that enjoying something "objectively bad" makes you stupid


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Essentially.
> 
> Jena, read my post above. Also, you can call in for support from team mates if you think the other side is trying to gang up, or if a member doesn't match up well against certain people.
> 
> ...



m Sounds interesting.

That sounds nice if you come against a topic that you're not too familiar with ? then you can tag in a more knowledgeable member.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you wouldn't know what a fact is if it pulled off your wig in a bar and exclaimed in a disgusted fashion, mate, you think there's such a thing as "objectively good" works of art or that enjoying something "objectively bad" makes you stupid



[YOUTUBE]Ebu6Yvzs4Ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

On one hand, I graduated from Ucla with a degree in political science with a 3.9 GPA, so I am absolutely capable of getting my point across intelligently.

On the other hand...my desire to be a huge fucking troll whenever possible tosses all that out the window.

Which Ghost will you get? Even I don't know.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I will get you pregnant so you have to stay. Flipping that commonly used woman tactic on its head
> 
> 
> 
> Squat up.



Screenshotting this and showing your wife

cyphon taken out of the debate before it even began due to divorce proceedings


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm still not sure how this is supposed to work.

I mean, what if two sides agree on something? Or are you assigned viewpoints and forced to defend things you don't agree with?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah Blue is a much better debater than Seto, Blue is just on the wrong side of the Cafe majority. Like I said, Seto can't keep his cool so he hardly ever makes many actual points and even when he does it is overshadowed by sentences full of insults.



i don't think blue is especially far off 'the cafe majority' (which i don't think exists in most topics, plenty of contrarians about)

and i think seto's a pretty good debater tbh. people mistake insulting each other for losing your cool. losing your cool is posting in all caps and ranting and raving like nensense: seto might insult, but iirc he does also respond to points and make points

he also has tremendous, tremendous stamina


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you wouldn't know what a fact is if it pulled off your wig in a bar and exclaimed in a disgusted fashion, mate, you think there's such a thing as "objectively good" works of art or that enjoying something "objectively bad" makes you stupid



good job pointing out nensense is in fact a degenerate Luc and likes to wear (women's) wigs to bars

he probably also fancies bras and fishnets on occasion too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Para is the most knowledgeable but also the most lazy. We have to figure out how to put him to use without him making a presense


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Debating with facts rather than hilariously biased emotion is the epitome of good debating.
> Blue is awesome. I was proud to have him as a comrade during World War Z(immerman)



Sure, if by "facts" you mean "stuff I cherry-picked from obviously biased websites" than yeah, he's a great debater.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> That would be amazing but way too hard to keep up with who is fighting what battle on what western front.
> 
> That's why the tag option exists.
> 
> ...



i think the case is more for everyone to be fighting everyone on everything tbh, i think tyler can keep up



Stunna said:


> Despite losing Jena, well done, Luca. I am pleased.
> 
> My film was postponed so my appearance is temporary. Carry on, Luca. Your loyalty will be handsomely rewarded.



goody


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue is a terrible debater wtf


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I mean, what if two sides agree on something? Or are you assigned viewpoints and forced to defend things you don't agree with?



   

You need to view the Movie Rating thread more, Granny Goodness.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't think blue is especially far off 'the cafe majority' (which i don't think exists in most topics, plenty of contrarians about)
> 
> and i think seto's a pretty good debater tbh. people mistake insulting each other for losing your cool. losing your cool is posting in all caps and ranting and raving like nensense: seto might insult, but iirc he does also respond to points and make points
> 
> he also has tremendous, tremendous stamina



Not surprised that you think Seto is a good debater.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah Blue is a much better debater than Seto, Blue is just on the wrong side of the Cafe majority. Like I said, Seto can't keep his cool so he hardly ever makes many actual points and even when he does it is overshadowed by sentences full of insults.



Seto is Rica of the Cafe. He gets s o bitter every time someone else have a different view than his.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not surprised that you think Seto is a good debater.



why would you be

i am utterly #based and correct about basically everything


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

para refers to himself as an "it" 

we're either losing him or he's transcended frail human limitations and become an omega level mutant of film!


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I'm still not sure how this is supposed to work.
> 
> I mean, what if two sides agree on something? Or are you assigned viewpoints and forced to defend things you don't agree with?



I don't agree with anyone about anything so we are good when it comes to my turn.



Lucaniel said:


> i don't think blue is especially far off 'the cafe majority' (which i don't think exists in most topics, plenty of contrarians about)
> 
> and i think seto's a pretty good debater tbh. people mistake insulting each other for losing your cool. losing your cool is posting in all caps and ranting and raving like nensense: seto might insult, but iirc he does also respond to points and make points
> 
> he also has tremendous, tremendous stamina



He does have stamina, I will give him that. Honestly I just like showing up in the Cafe once in awhile and quoting Seba and telling him he is hypocrite and does the same things he insults others about. It is true and rustles him even further. 

Funny part is I see him post outside of the Cafe and we agree on other shit. Just typically not political stuff because he is kind of an extreme. Never concerns himself with a fair chance at both sides of something.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

I've decided I'm gonna give a shit and actually give effort


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

I've decided to go back to 2014 Enno. Sorry Stunna.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> Screenshotting this and showing your wife
> 
> cyphon taken out of the debate before it even began due to divorce proceedings



I didn't expect people to be so open about their fear of me. 



Masterpiece said:


> Seto is Rica of the Cafe. He gets s o bitter every time someone else have a different view than his.



This would be true if Rica wasn't already the Rica of the Cafe. Seto is like him though.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> m Sounds interesting.
> 
> That sounds nice if you come against a topic that you're not too familiar with ? then you can tag in a more knowledgeable member.



Yeah, I imagine if VBD gets trapped in a Disney themed round, he's gonna need to tag you in to clear the field.

Except, if your team is facing Team Machine.

There is no counter to that unstoppable force.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not surprised that you think Seto is a good debater.



seto is the yin to your yang

kind of ironic you hate him so


i would have said stunna at first but he's more like the marsellus to your gimpsuit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Is their a prep period before a debate?

What happens when a team loses a debate?

How long will this contest go on?




Parallax said:


> I've decided I'm gonna give a shit and actually give effort



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> You need to view the Movie Rating thread more, Granny Goodness.



Yeah...maybe later.

Right now Granny would like a bit of politeness, and wants you to answer the question. Please.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I imagine if VBD gets trapped in a Disney themed round, he's gonna need to tag you in to clear the field.
> 
> Except, if your team is facing Team Machine.
> 
> There is no counter to that unstoppable force.



I know more about Disney than Jena ever will.
Just saying.
Now I'm not autistic and I absolutely despise autists with a passion, but I have an autistic level obsession with Disney, their films, their company, and their history.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

People that break up a post into 4674383 sections and then comment on every single thing in a paragraph until the post is tl:dr are terrible debaters.

So basically anyone from OBD or the cafe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People that break up a post into 4674383 sections and then comment on every single thing in a paragraph until the post is tl:dr are terrible debaters.
> 
> So basically anyone from OBD or the cafe.



what's wrong with separating point by point?


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> This would be true if Rica wasn't already the Rica of the Cafe. Seto is like him though.



I don't post in the Cafe as much any more so I don't know who posts there now. But I do remember liking you in the Cafe alot, Cyphon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I know more about Disney than Jena ever will.
> Just saying.
> Now I'm not autistic and I absolutely despise autists with a passion, but I have an autistic level obsession with Disney, their films, their company, and their history.



Why would you despise autistic people lol?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would you despise autistic people lol?



extreme denial


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

OBD people are lazy as fuck 

they would never break it up point by point

you probably thinking of the Big 3 Shonen BD's


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> extreme denial



almost pity him

almost


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would you despise autistic people lol?



Because they like to use their disability as an excuse to refuse to work contribute to society as well as get special treatment from everybody. They also like using it as an excuse for being an asshole despite the fact that their autism has nothing to do with the fact that they're an asshole. They also are incapable of reading facial expressions of understanding humor and that just weirds me out honestly because I don't know how that's possible.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I know more about Disney than Jena ever will.
> Just saying.


You're wrong, but that's ok.



> Now I'm not autistic and *I absolutely despise autists with a passion*, but I have an autistic level obsession with Disney, their films, their company, and their history.



What the fuck? I hope you mean "self-diagnosed autistics" or something. Otherwise, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't post in the Cafe as much any more so I don't know who posts there now. But I do remember liking you in the Cafe alot, Cyphon.



I feel mostly hated in the Cafe. 

I always take the most fair approach I can think of and end up completely stirring shit up 

Not my problem though. People just can't take being disagreed with.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica is objectively a shitty person


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah...maybe later.
> 
> Right now Granny would like a bit of politeness, and wants you to answer the question. Please.



One side will always instigate against another. It's the nature of the KT. We only ever agree when we're too lazy as fuck to carry on. But that's why Tyler is our corrupt referee, whose opinion can sway like a spring breeze. If we think we're losing and happen to play into Tyler's favour, he can end it and force an outcome. Or make a decision based on the quality of one side's argument over the other, in terms of whose was stronger.

Tyler also knows each of us very well, and will pick themes we're strong or weak against respectively. Unfair advantage to certain teams will be a common trait, and it's up to the other sides to surpass the obstacle.

Look, even Para, the laziest Mexican national in the history of the world, is going to make an effort. What that actually means when compared to normal people, no one knows, but you have to respect the man for trying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because they like to use their disability as an excuse to refuse to work contribute to society as well as get special treatment from everybody. They also like using it as an excuse for being an asshole despite the fact that their autism has nothing to do with the fact that they're an asshole. They also are incapable of reading facial expressions of understanding humor and that just weirds me out honestly because I don't know how that's possible.



Not really sure what to say.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

I though Rica just didn't believe in Autism, i guess he changed his stance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

The World said:


> OBD people are lazy as fuck
> 
> they would never break it up point by point
> 
> you probably thinking of the Big 3 Shonen BD's



They're sure as fuck not lazy enough to not turn a single panel from a manga into some canonical source for their physics experiments where they come up with shit like Sage Naruto is capable of lifting 60,000 tons or that Luffy can run Mach 20 or some other bullshit.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I feel mostly hated in the Cafe.
> 
> I always take the most fair approach I can think of and end up completely stirring shit up
> 
> Not my problem though. People just can't take being disagreed with.



Cafe in a nutshell
"Oh you think this way? You must be an idiot."


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

I still haven't decided if Rica created cancer or just causes it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I though Rica just didn't believe in Autism, i guess he changed his stance.



I still have my doubts about the existence of high functioning autism, but I guess there is evidence of it existing so I'll just stay on the hate train rather than the nonexistent train for now.

Keep in mind, I don't have any issues with people who have severe autism because they don't have any choice in the matter.
It's the people with "High functioning autism" I take issue with.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I still have my doubts about the existence of high functioning autism, but I guess there is evidence of it existing so I'll just stay on the hate train rather than the nonexistent train for now.
> 
> Keep in mind, I don't have any issues with people who have severe autism because they don't have any choice in the matter.
> It's the people with "High functioning autism" I take issue with.





Rica_Patin said:


> Because they like to use their disability as an excuse to refuse to work contribute to society as well as get special treatment from everybody. They also like using it as an excuse for being an asshole despite the fact that their autism has nothing to do with the fact that they're an asshole. They also are incapable of reading facial expressions of understanding humor and that just weirds me out honestly because I don't know how that's possible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

>calls it a disability
>says it has nothing to do with its near-universally acknowledged effects
>hates them for suffering the effects of what he accepts is a disability
>will call it a disability but also claim it's just an excuse to be lazy

nensense ladies and gentlemen

master debater


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> One side will always instigate against another. It's the nature of the KT. We only ever agree when we're too lazy as fuck to carry on. But that's why Tyler is our corrupt referee, whose opinion can sway like a spring breeze. If we think we're losing and happen to play into Tyler's favour, he can end it and force an outcome. Or make a decision based on the quality of one side's argument over the other, in terms of whose was stronger.
> 
> Tyler also knows each of us very well, and will pick themes we're strong or weak against respectively. Unfair advantage to certain teams will be a common trait, and it's up to the other sides to surpass the obstacle.
> 
> Look, even Para, the laziest Mexican national in the history of the world, is going to make an effort. What that actually means when compared to normal people, no one knows, but you have to respect the man for trying.



Ah, I understand now.

As a God-Tier debater these mere trolling customs are strange to me.  

Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I feel mostly hated in the Cafe.
> 
> I always take the most fair approach I can think of and end up completely stirring shit up
> 
> Not my problem though. People just can't take being disagreed with.



Ok to be fair tho it's sometimes creepy. Like when the whole Akin scandal happened and you played devil's advocate by saying that he might be scientifically correct, that was little....hrrrrrgh

But you're by no means close to the level of shittyness/blatant troll-ness that some people are in that section.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Gonna *waive* Rica Patin. Can't have that bad PR on my team of Nazis. 

Gonna go pick up *Monster Horror* from the waiver wire.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Not really sure what to say.



I'm beginning to wonder why you drafted him to your side, bro.

Disney round begins.

You throw out Jena to stomp.

Rica jumps in like an unruly Pokemon, even though their on the same side.

Dat Teamwork


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

> Because they like to use their disability as an excuse to refuse to work contribute to society as well as get special treatment from everybody. They also like using it as an excuse for being an asshole despite the fact that their autism has nothing to do with the fact that they're an asshole. They also are incapable of reading facial expressions of understanding humor and that just weirds me out honestly because I don't know how that's possible.



Do you hate on blind people because they can't see?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rica is objectively a shitty person



Water is wet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >calls it a disability
> >says it has nothing to do with its near-universally acknowledged effects
> >hates them for suffering the effects of what he accepts is a disability
> >will call it a disability but also claim it's just an excuse to be lazy
> ...



I have Borderline Personality Disorder, a condition that makes my body lack sweat glands, and was born with undeveloped muscles in my hands and fingers. I don't use that as an excuse to hop on the welfare train and refuse to work and be a contributing member of society.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Gonna *waive* Rica Patin. Can't have that bad PR on my team of Nazis.
> 
> Gonna go pick up *Monster Horror* from the waiver wire.









BRB, Updating OP.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Either VBD is a genius or he wasted a draft pick


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Ok to be fair tho it's sometimes creepy. Like when the whole Akin scandal happened and you played devil's advocate by saying that he might be scientifically correct, that was little....hrrrrrgh
> 
> But you're by no means close to the level of shittyness/blatant troll-ness that some people are in that section.



wait

scientifically correct on that bullshit about how when a woman's raped, the body administers an automatic abortion?

cyphon, u wot m8?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Martial Horror*


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD

stick with it for the laughs


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Gonna *waive* Rica Patin. Can't have that bad PR on my team of Nazis.
> 
> Gonna go pick up *Monster Horror* from the waiver wire.



Dude what the fuck? I'm getting waived because I have an opinion...?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I don't use that as an excuse to hop on the welfare train and refuse to work and be a contributing member of society.



by choosing to be an actor despite a total lack of talent, haven't you pretty much done that?

i guess technically your CIA dad's got you covered, so no need for the 'welfare train'


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Nensense better luck next time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Whatever, a debate with Cyphon, Ceria and Luca in it won't be productive anyways...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by choosing to be an actor despite a total lack of talent, haven't you pretty much done that?
> 
> i guess technically your CIA dad's got you covered, so no need for the 'welfare train'



A total lack of talent? You haven't even seen me act.
I have an incredible amount of range as an actor.
The play I directed also got very very good remarks.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

> I have Borderline Personality Disorder, a condition that makes my body lack sweat glands, and was born with undeveloped muscles in my hands and fingers. I don't use that as an excuse to hop on the welfare train and refuse to work and be a contributing member of society.



How many high functioning austists do you even know or are you getting your information from some third rate source? Most high functioning autists hold jobs and contribute their fair share. yes there are some on the system but that goes for people from all walks of life.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm kinda sad I was looking forward to dismantling Rica


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because they like to use their disability as an excuse to refuse to work contribute to society as well as get special treatment from everybody. They also like using it as an excuse for being an asshole despite the fact that their autism has nothing to do with the fact that they're an asshole. They also are incapable of reading facial expressions of understanding humor and that just weirds me out honestly because I don't know how that's possible.



Wow. If it weren't for the fact that i know someone who has an autistic son I would be speechless. His son is in his mid 20's and has the mind of a kindergarten child or less. You're a disgusting piece of shit Rica.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> A total lack of talent? You haven't even seen me act.
> I have an incredible amount of range as an actor.
> The play I directed also got very very good remarks.



i've seen you act intelligent on a chinese cartoon forum for months, m8, i would give you a 0/5


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Ok to be fair tho it's sometimes creepy. Like when the whole Akin scandal happened and you played devil's advocate by saying that he might be scientifically correct, that was little....hrrrrrgh
> 
> But you're by no means close to the level of shittyness/blatant troll-ness that some people are in that section.



Hey now. I think I asked if there was any scientific support to his theory and it was a fair question. The body does have natural defenses and I didn't know if anything would naturally kick in during the stress of a rape. 

The thing is, people in the Cafe acted like I was in full support of rape or that I thought it was okay for women to be raped because of a potential defense mechanism. Both of those are the farthest thing from the truth though. 

And I am typically very clear in what I am saying and yet somehow people still complete butcher everything I say.

I am the guy who is all for putting rapists on death row or just outright killing them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Dude what the fuck? I'm getting waived because I have an opinion...?



You got waived because you were being yourself.


Should've stopped posting


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Dude what the fuck? I'm getting waived because I have an opinion...?



 Sorry breh, can't have you making me look bad. I'm trying to run a family establishment over here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> How many high functioning austists do you even know or are you getting your information from some third rate source? Most high functioning autists hold jobs and contribute their fair share. yes there are some on the system but that goes for people from all walks of life.



I went to a private High School for people that were considered "Emotionally unstable". Mainly was just kids with Bipolar, Borderline Personality Disorder, Severe Depression, and Aspergergians. I have a lot of experience with them.

Also, have you ever been on /adv/?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

*Team Machine:*

Vaulto
Detective
Rukia
Taleran
Yasha
Speedy

*Team Team Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung:*

VBD
Jena
Slice
Ghost
Cyphon
MartialHorror - Stunna's Kryptonite Unlocked!

*Team Ragnarok:*

Stunna
Luca
Ennoea
Han
Masterrace
Pseudo

*Team Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck*

Warudo
Para
Sama
Gesy
Ceria
ashes

VBD better thank Luca for reneging on that Martial selection, and staying with Han. Otherwise who knows what pick you could have been forced to choose from the pool of shame. Maybe Huey.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD don't puss out 

keep nensense on


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Wow. If it weren't for the fact that i know someone who has an autistic son I would be speechless. His son is in his mid 20's and has the mind of a kindergarten child or less. You're a disgusting piece of shit Rica.



I have nothing against people with severe autism and I clearly stated that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

My brother has low functional autism, I'm not going to have him on my team lol.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I have Borderline Personality Disorder, a condition that makes my body lack sweat glands, and was born with undeveloped muscles in my hands and fingers. I don't use that as an excuse to hop on the welfare train and refuse to work and be a contributing member of society.



Borderline Personality Disorder wouldn't make your body lack sweat glands. Not saying you don't have both, but they would be two separate conditions. 

And if you are actually in the Disordered range, that by definition would mean you would have a hard time holding a job. You might have a Borderline _personality,_ but if you are capable of steady work then its unlikely that you have Borderline Personality _Disorder._


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

- keep nensense on so he can be ripped apart by everyone in debates
- drop him because he gets super mad about not being a cool kid on an anime forum

tough one


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Sorry breh, can't have you making me look bad. I'm trying to run a family establishment over here.



...But you have Cyphon on your team?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You got waived because you were being yourself.
> 
> 
> Should've stopped posting



Someone selected him, on purpose, and all he had to do was cooperate with the team and not be an asshole.

It was too much to ask.

Fastest exit from professional sports in the history of world.

Never even got a chance to get paid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I already told you, Cyphon got one of the biggest dicks here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

A lot of neckbeard basement dwellers like to self diagnose themselves with Aspergers to explain away their awkwardness. 

But as someone who works with disabled people on a daily basis including the autistic, that was a really shitty thing to say.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

You had Martial, Luca


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> My brother has low functional autism, I'm not going to have him on my team lol.



I clearly stated I have nothing against low functioning autism and even worked as an intern for a day-watch facility for people with severe disabilities like that for a summer.
It's the ones who are high functioning that I have an issue with.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD you made the right call. 

Someone show him the picture were Rica was dissing autistic people  

Luca he negged you with that iirc


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You had Martial, Luca



i didn't even expect nensense to get picked, how could i foresee this turn of events and act accordingly to make vbd's pick as inconvenient as i could 

that'd be some pretty deep strategic thinking. i'm not detective, you know


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> VBD you made the right call.
> 
> Someone show him the picture were Rica was dissing autist people
> 
> Luca he negged you with that iirc



HIGH FUNCTIONING AUTISM IS ENTIRELY SEPARATE FROM ACTUAL AUTISM!


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Hey now. I think I asked if there was any scientific support to his theory and it was a fair question. The body does have natural defenses and I didn't know if anything would naturally kick in during the stress of a rape.
> 
> The thing is, people in the Cafe acted like I was in full support of rape or that I thought it was okay for women to be raped because of a potential defense mechanism. Both of those are the farthest thing from the truth though.
> 
> ...



No, I don't think you were advocating for rape or anything.

I think you might have been unaware of the context? That question is one the myths that has been historically used to dismiss claims of rape. Some people in positions of authority have used the idea that you can't get pregnant from rape due to stress to force victims to marry their rapists or carry the rape babies to term. That's why people flipped out/thought it was offensive.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A lot of neckbeard basement dwellers like to self diagnose themselves with Aspergers to explain away their awkwardness.
> 
> But as someone who works with disabled people on a daily basis including the autistic, that was a really shitty thing to say.



Can't rep right now. but if i could. 

I can't stand anyone who wants to belittle anyone with any level of retardation/autism.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> VBD you made the right call.
> 
> Someone show him the picture were Rica was dissing autist people
> 
> Luca he negged you with that iirc



iirc he just negged me with the word 'Autism'

but this is as bad as any vilification of autistic people he's ever come out with, no real need for further examples


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

Fucking hell shut the fuck up already Rica you piece of shit goddamn


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> HIGH FUNCTIONING AUTISM IS ENTIRELY SEPARATE FROM ACTUAL AUTISM!



Oh cute now you are trying to cap lock. Know your fucking place


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no idea what /adv/ is but I've worked with outreach programs and autism comes in all kinds. Many go on to contribute, yes they're socially inept but that's because autism effects their way of thinking in a way they can't understand social rules and due to this they're bullied and discriminated against, esp in working environments. You claiming aspergers can't hold down jobs isn't plain untrue though, lost of high functioning autists keep jobs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

>even getting para mad

that doesn't happen much


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Fucking hell shut the fuck up already Rica you piece of shit goddamn



Dude, I don't even understand why people are flipping out at me...
I even mentioned that I'm a huge supporter of people with low functioning autism and even worked as an intern for a day-watch facility for those with illnesses like that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I have no idea what /adv/ is but I've worked with outreach programs and autism comes in all kinds. Many go on to contribute, yes they're socially inept but that's because autism effects their way of thinking in a way they can't understand social rules and due to this they're bullied and discriminated against, esp in working environments. You claiming aspergers can't hold down jobs isn't plain untrue though, lost of high functioning autists keep jobs.



Well sorry, then I was speaking from my own experience.
I'll admit that other than the individuals I've interacted with I don't know too much about high functioning autism.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Dude, I don't even understand why people are flipping out at me...
> I even mentioned that I'm a huge supporter of people with low functioning autism and even worked as an intern for a day-watch facility for those with illnesses like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Even made me write something semi serious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Here we go again, if you're banned again I hope it's a perm.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, I don't think you were advocating for rape or anything.
> 
> I think you might have been unaware of the context? That question is one the myths that has been historically used to dismiss claims of rape. Some people in positions of authority have used the idea that you can't get pregnant from rape due to stress to force victims to marry their rapists or carry the rape babies to term. That's why people flipped out/thought it was offensive.



And that is the thing, I am on the side of those people who flipped out and I thought that was clear. The majority of the times what I say is more "what if" as opposed to "topic of the article is right or wrong". 

It is a major problem people in the Cafe have. I remember similar shit happening when the Trayvon Martin case first broke. We knew almost nothing and everyone was like "he is a guilty racist and went up and attacked and shot this kid". My response was "we don't know that lets wait for details" and the response to that was "you are a racist idiot"


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Here we go again, if you're banned again I hope it's a perm.



Why would I get banned? I just stated a fucking opinion and everybody jumped at me... I'm not even trying to fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

This tournament was supposed to separate everyone into cliques and factions, but strangely, we've all unified to stop a greater evil.

Such a beautiful thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

We could just ignore him ya know.

Rica is as successful of a troll as 2010 Rukia.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i didn't even expect nensense to get picked, how could i foresee this turn of events and act accordingly to make vbd's pick as inconvenient as i could
> 
> that'd be some pretty deep strategic thinking. i'm not detective, you know



With Rica out, VBD's team is now a threat.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

> It's the ones who are high functioning that I have an issue with.



Why? Because they can't understand expression? Can you see my expression over the net? do you take an issue over that? You make no sense whatsoever and are obviously trying to justify your own disgusting opinions by making silly claims.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

I swear to God  I'm already in a shitty mood either shut the fuck up or I swear I'll actually do some modding and get your ass banned from here Rica


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> We could just ignore him ya know..





..............


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Whatever... I let Jove know what's going on and made my case to her. 
I shouldn't get banned for stating a simple opinion. I guess it might not have been in in the most tasteful manner but it wasn't intended to harm anybody. It was just my opinion based off personal observations.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Now I'm angry at people without sweat glands.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I swear to God  I'm already in a shitty mood either shut the fuck up or I swear I'll actually do some modding and get your ass banned from here Rica



Para actually doing something means shit really just got real. I am at a loss for words. 

Rica done truly fucked up this time


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Dude, I don't even understand why people are flipping out at me...
> I even mentioned that I'm a huge supporter of people with low functioning autism and even worked as an intern for a day-watch facility for those with illnesses like that.



People are flipping out at you because you said that autistic people are annoying/leech off the government when "being annoying" is a side effect of having autism. Even people who are high-functioning have difficulties interacting socially.

It would be one thing if you said one of the following (none of which are offensive ways of phrasing what I hope you were trying to get at):
1. I dislike people who aren't really autistic but self-diagnose
2. I question how prevalent the diagnosis of autism is
3. I understand the difficulties of having a mental illness, but it annoys me when people use that as an excuse and don't attempt to improve
4. I have difficulties speaking with autistic individuals, and our inability to communicate makes me feel uncomfortable

But you said "I hate high functioning autistics." That statement carries a world of difference. It's a blanket phrase that means "I hate people for having a disability which they cannot control." That is offensive.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I swear to God  I'm already in a shitty mood either shut the fuck up or I swear I'll actually do some modding and get your ass banned from here Rica



Okay man, I'll stop.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> This tournament was supposed to separate everyone into cliques and factions, but strangely, we've all unified to stop a greater evil.
> 
> Such a beautiful thing.



I really think it turned out to be a great event for all involved.

Except Rica.



Parallax said:


> I swear to God  I'm already in a shitty mood either shut the fuck up or I swear I'll actually do some modding and get your ass banned from here Rica




I'm on it, Para. Jove is incoming.

This experiment is not going to work. Rica can't interact with people in a civilized manners or read the atmosphere around him accordingly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

this is why i want jena on my team


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know why Rica couldn't keep it classy like me. Stick to racial stuff like hating the Chinese like Gog and Yasha.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> People are flipping out at you because you said that autistic people are annoying/leech off the government when "being annoying" is a side effect of having autism. Even people who are high-functioning have difficulties interacting socially.
> 
> It would be one thing if you said one of the following (none of which are offensive ways of phrasing what I hope you were trying to get at):
> 1. I dislike people who aren't really autistic but self-diagnose
> ...



A mixture of all of those are what I was trying to say but wasn't able to get out in a respectful manner.
I'm sorry I offended everybody, and thank you Jena for writing that.

Let's drop this now.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy shit, 17 and 19 guests. In a one time event thread.

We were peaking at around 25 and 30 earlier.

Dat Drama.

I should consider making a Wrestlemania Film Debate event down the road.

Hell In a Michael Bay Film Debate Cell


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Alright people, let's continue our regular interactions back in the KT thread.

It's time for the teams to go all in.

See you there.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, 17 and 19 guests. In a one time event thread.
> 
> We were peaking at around 25 and 30 earlier.
> 
> ...



With Steven Spielberg as the guest referee


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Dropping in to say Rica is black listed from Team Ragnarok. 

My brother is autistic, man.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Dropping in to say Rica is *black* listed from Team Ragnarok.
> 
> My brother is autistic, man.



Why can't it be white listed?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Why can't it be white listed?



Stunna's racist as fuck, smh.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Why can't it be white listed?



Because all things white is good.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah man Stunna thats amazing  make a stand.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Because all things white is good.



Rica is white.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

I see the Draft has degraded into a tumultuous mess.

Can we start debating Hollywood's lust of the filthy lucre goes at of it's way to damage original successful 1st movies often with unneeded and unnecessary sequels with pithy scripts and hollow cast selections?

You must agree with this, Cyphon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I see the Draft has degraded into a tumultuous mess.
> 
> Can we start debating Hollywood's lust of the filthy lucre goes at of it's way to damage original successful 1st movies often with unneeded and unnecessary sequels with pithy scripts and hollow cast selections?
> 
> You must agree with this, Cyphon.



erm

if a script is pithy, that's a good thing, as far as i'm aware. i've never seen 'pithy' used as a description in a negative way


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

yo speedy, you got more pics of those korean girls in short ass skirts?


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Dropping in to say Rica is black listed from Team Ragnarok.
> 
> My brother is autistic, man.



Remember when you said you try to not look at people flaws and try find the good in people? You even told him you got a friend in me. You better know now that Rica is nothing but dark matter.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck you VBD, he's on my team.  only team Machine can ask such requests.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Remember when you said you try to not look at people flaws and try find the good in people? You even told him you got a friend in me. You better know now that Rica consist of nothing but dark matter.



Drop this.
Did you guys even read Jena's post? It encapsulated what I was trying to get at but couldn't quite find the words for.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> erm
> 
> if a script is pithy, that's a good thing, as far as i'm aware. i've never seen 'pithy' used as a description in a negative way



Pardon my error, thinking of something else, meant a thin script.



Violent By Design said:


> yo speedy, you got more pics of those korean girls in short ass skirts?



You're not on my team, so no.

Sorry.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Fuck you VBD, he's on my team.  only team Machine can ask such requests.



We've got a strangle hold on this market.

Just as planned.

We control the KT economy.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Rica is white.



Whites are people. People have hearts and brains, something Rica lacks.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Everyone's mixed up their words before, but i don't see how this concept could've been worded in a favorable light.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Everyone's mixed up their words before, but i don't see how this concept could've been worded in a favorable light.



...Did you even read Jena's post cutie pie?



Jena said:


> It would be one thing if you said one of the following (none of which are offensive ways of phrasing what I hope you were trying to get at):
> 1. I dislike people who aren't really autistic but self-diagnose
> 2. I question how prevalent the diagnosis of autism is
> 3. I understand the difficulties of having a mental illness, but it annoys me when people use that as an excuse and don't attempt to improve
> 4. I have difficulties speaking with autistic individuals, and our inability to communicate makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Drop this.
> Did you guys even read Jena's post? It encapsulated what I was trying to get at but couldn't quite find the words for.



That post was not meant for you to use as an excuse, or as something you could point to and say "Yeah, that's what I _meant_ to say!" It was intended as an explanation of why people were upset (assuming that your claims of "I don't know why people are offended" were genuine).


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica, for a master debater you are not very with your wording.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> That post was not meant for you to use as an excuse, or as something you could point to and say "Yeah, that's what I _meant_ to say!" It was intended as an explanation of why people were upset (assuming that your claims of "I don't know why people are offended" were genuine).



What your post contained though is what I was trying to say and what thought I was saying and was confused as to why people were reacting the way they were.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Rica, for a master debater you are not very with your wording.



I'm a patrician when it comes to film taste.
I can admit though that I'm not the best with textual debate structure.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> That post was not meant for you to use as an excuse, or as something you could point to and say "Yeah, that's what I _meant_ to say!" It was intended as an explanation of why people were upset (assuming that your claims of "I don't know why people are offended" were genuine).



Defending Rica Jena 

You are a racist homophobe in favor of rape.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

You said "I hate autists with a passion", how is that similar to what Jena typed? God if you're gonna be an asshole then be consistent.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Defending Rica Jena
> 
> You are a racist homophobe in favor of rape.



...I'm not racist.
I'm probably one of the biggest LBGT advocates on this forum.
And I think rape is one of the most abhorrent crimes in existence and something deserving of the death penalty. 
If your post was directed at attacking me it sure didn't make sense.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> ...Did you even read Jena's post cutie pie?



but who are you to question whether someone is self diagnosing a mental disorder?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> but who are you to question whether someone is self diagnosing a mental disorder?



Especially when he can't figure out his own.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> You said "I hate autists with a passion", how is that similar to what Jena typed? God if you're gonna be an asshole then be consistent.



I have trouble balancing emotions and choosing the right words for my statements. I hate the people that self diagnose themselves with it and use it as an excuse.
I recognize that there are people that actually have autism out there, but my post was not directed at them and I guess I wasn't clear. For some reason I incorrectly assumed that people would know what I was referring to when I was talking about "autists" because I didn't think anybody would actually think I have an issue with people who seriously have actual autism.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I have trouble balancing emotions and choosing the right words for my statements. I hate the people that self diagnose themselves with it and use it as an excuse.
> I recognize that there are people that actually have autism out there, but my post was not directed at them and I guess I wasn't clear. For some reason I incorrectly assumed that people would know what I was referring to when I was talking about "autists" because I didn't think anybody would actually think I have an issue with people who seriously have actual autism.



To add onto this.
I'm a huge advocate for people with actual autism. As I stated earlier, I once interned for a day-watch facility for people with severe disabilities like autism, and when I went to a public high school for a short stint, I volunteered to TA in the class for students with severe intellectual disabilities.

I'm a good person, I'm just not good at putting my words and emotions together in an acceptable matter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> No negotiations. Team Machine refuses



We do not settle, we do not relent. We are legion. 

SkyNet is coming to the KT section, and resistance is futile.

Also, Team Steamroller/ROADA ROLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-DA/smokesomekush/lazyasfuck is already down 0-2 against us, in the KT thread.

I've quickly dismantled Ceria and Gesy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> ...Did you even read Jena's post cutie pie?





Jena said:


> That post was not meant for you to use as an excuse, or as something you could point to and say "Yeah, that's what I _meant_ to say!" It was intended as an explanation of why people were upset (assuming that your claims of "I don't know why people are offended" were genuine).



fucking lol

nensense, you are saddening


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fucking lol
> 
> nensense, you are saddening



Way to ignore my response to that post Luca.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

way to ignore it, indeed, i've never had any time for the way you cover your ass after saying terrible shit and never apologise

the fact that you're seizing on a poster's rebuke as a readymade excuse is just a new nadir for you


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fucking lol
> 
> nensense, you are saddening



It was ironic that Jena clearly said it's not for her defense and there she was using it again as a defense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fucking lol
> 
> nensense, you are saddening





Lucaniel said:


> way to ignore it, indeed, i've never had any time for the way you cover your ass after saying terrible shit and never apologise
> 
> the fact that you're seizing on a poster's rebuke as a readymade excuse is just a new nadir for you



...Cutie pie, I know you have trouble reading but I very clearly profusely apologized. How about you go back and read it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2014)

Stop replying to him

Can we move on?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

though being fair, what you did this time was apologise and then go right back to arrogantly telling people to drop it and all that "cutie pie" bullshit

exact same attitude


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> ...Cutie pie, I know you have trouble reading



                           .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> though being fair, what you did this time was apologise and then go right back to arrogantly telling people to drop it and all that "cutie pie" bullshit
> 
> exact same attitude



Because I just want this dropped but people like you won't fucking drop it!
I don't want to get banned because I suck at writing out my thoughts and people misconstrue my intentions.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Who do you guys see as the biggest surprise pick or non-pick of this draft?

I have to admit, Vault caught me off guard with the Taleran selection, but I know he must have done it as a mind fuck after the strong 2 picks, as a way of showing pity on the other teams.

Team Machine always has a plan.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's an idea for the future, if you want to avoid starting drama.

Before posting, read through a statement at least three times. Ask yourself: could this be construed as offensive? Am I making an incredibly dickish blanket statement, that I will then later have to expand on to make myself look like less of a dick? If the answer is yes to both, don't post. If the answer is yes but you feel like you're going to explode if you don't share this incredible revelation with the world, don't post. If you post it anyway, don't be surprised when people react negatively.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because I just want this dropped but people like you won't fucking drop it!
> I don't want to get banned because I suck at writing out my thoughts and people misconstrue my intentions.



you're so persecuted


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stop replying to him
> 
> Can we move on?



We should. sigh


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes. Let us ignore Rica like Cyphon was smart enough to do since day 1.

And keep in mind our team and affiliates in no way support the thoughts and views expressed by Rica. Any resemblance he has to an actual human being are purely coincidental and are in no way representative of our entirety.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Who do you guys see as the biggest surprise pick or non-pick of this draft?
> 
> I have to admit, Vault caught me off guard with the Taleran selection, but I know he must have done it as a mind fuck after the strong 2 picks, as a way of showing pity on the other teams.
> 
> Team Machine always has a plan.



biggest surprise pick...

tough one

tbh every pick makes sense to me in hindsight, but some blindsided me to begin with

like vault picking you

that was pretty inspired


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Here's an idea for the future, if you want to avoid starting drama.
> 
> Before posting, read through a statement at least three times. Ask yourself: could this be construed as offensive? Am I making an incredibly dickish blanket statement, that I will then later have to expand on to make myself look like less of a dick? If the answer is yes to both, don't post. If the answer is yes but you feel like you're going to explode if you don't share this incredible revelation with the world, don't post. If you post it anyway, don't be surprised when people react negatively.



I'll keep that in mind.
I usually don't proofread and just write out whatever is on my mind and post it.
I realize that isn't a good idea and why people hate me so much here.
I don't ever intend to offend people or post such horrible things though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Who do you guys see as the biggest surprise pick or non-pick of this draft?
> 
> I have to admit, Vault caught me off guard with the Taleran selection, but I know he must have done it as a mind fuck after the strong 2 picks, as a way of showing pity on the other teams.
> 
> Team Machine always has a plan.



Biggest surprise to me was no trading or deal making. 

Thread was hilarious but if I am being honest I expected more of a circus.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Let's move on to your suspect reviews, Cyphon.

Vault, I decree we all in the team pick one each and deconstruct them.

Keep our minds busy for the real debates to come.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Taleran is a pretty good debater so he wasn't a bad choice but he rarely posts, even as a regular he's only made a post now and then.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Biggest surprise to me was no trading or deal making.
> 
> Thread was hilarious but if I am being honest I expected more of a circus.



I anticipated that there would be no trades, despite making a show of reminding everyone about them.

Reason: The entire KT was basically viewing this event, and if someone made a dumb as fuck trade, you know the vultures wouldn't let anyone forget about it. So the captains stood pat, and forged on, prideful as fuck. 

I would also say that Luca basically ended up with a stronger potential roster than what Stunna could have achieved.

Stunna would have traded everyone, purposely, so his roster would look like:

Stunna
Jena
Empty Slot
Empty Slot
Empty Slot
Empty Slot

Then tried unsuccessfully to seduce Jena by stating that they may need to fill some holes into order to round out the rest of the team, via procreation. 

He would have been rejected with extreme prejudice, and retreated to the depths of NF in shame, only appearing at odd hours, thus becoming the Phantom of the Sanitation section.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

tbh stunna and i decided on han mutually. i think he would've picked pseudo same as me. the only thing he'd have done radically differently is pick nensense, and that would've been awful, but that's about it. and the debacle just now would've made stunna drop him, so


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm glad i got masterrace though, i like masterrace


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna would have traded everyone, purposely, so his roster would look like:
> 
> Stunna
> Jena
> ...





**


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Machine,  Taleran is so good that he will further boost our already staked lineup however if he doesn't show up we are strong enough to compete with anyone of these teams. Believe in me


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Team Machine,  Taleran is so good that he will further boost our already staked lineup however if he doesn't show up we are strong enough to compete with anyone of these teams. Believe in me



I believe in the you who believes in me. You believe in the me who believes in you.

Reese to my Finch, Finch to my Reese.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Im bout to go celestial and sign CMX.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Im bout to go celestial and sign CMX.



VBD piercing the heavens. About to bring forth the real Team Ragnarok.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective remember this. VBD was ready to part with 2 of his drafts just to secure your services. Then there is I  Speedy,  Rukia and Yasha.  amazing team!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Rukia is crazier than the Joker, I wouldn't draft him. I wouldn't be surprised if he went renegade.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective remember this. VBD was ready to part with 2 of his drafts just to secure your services. Then there is I  Speedy,  Rukia and Yasha.  amazing team!!



You did well, Vaulto. You did really well.

Blue is the Colour of Team Machine.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Rukia is crazier than the Joker, I wouldn't draft him. I wouldn't be surprised if he went renegade.



Vault - Superman
Detective - Batman
Rukia - Joker
Taleran - Silver Surfer
Yasha - Martian Manhunter
Speedy - ...... The Flash


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

That team detective,  that fucking team


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

We are the Justice League.

[YOUTUBE]MXph0arElKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

I still get goosebumps with the JL intro tbh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

I mean what's not to like, seriously?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Speedy


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I still get goosebumps with the JL intro tbh.



You picked the wrong one, I guess this is property of steamroller. 

[YOUTUBE]mpLaJFdQLag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Vault - Superman
> Detective - Batman
> Rukia - Joker
> Taleran - Silver Surfer
> ...



I'm the Riddler.

Speedy, pass around the goodies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha I acquired you man  asian cinema on lock. Enno would try hang but he would soon falter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault - Superman
Detective - Batman
Rukia - Joker
Taleran - Silver Surfer
Yasha - The Riddler
Speedy - The Flash


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Ceria said:


> You picked the wrong one, I guess this is property of steamroller.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mpLaJFdQLag[/YOUTUBE]



No. JL hold all rights to it's current and future conglomerates featuring the name and/or characters played therein.

All rights reserved

Do not copyright.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm the Riddler.
> 
> Speedy, pass around the goodies.



Hard or soft?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Hard or soft?



Medium rare.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

> Enno would try hang but he would soon falter.



If it's Korean cinema, hold on to your hats.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yasha I acquired you man  asian cinema on lock. Enno would try hang but he would soon falter.



Don't forget Sama. He's very knowledgeable in Asian cinema. Good thing he's separated from Enno.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Dammit 24'd, getting you something 2moro Vaulto.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

My team got our intro on lock 

[youtube]ZL8i_AnZQ18[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> No. JL hold all rights to it's current and future conglomerates featuring the name and/or characters played therein.
> 
> All rights reserved
> 
> Do not copyright.



Including the beast remix.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD with his silly drafting criterion. This is not pole vaulting competition.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> No. JL hold all rights to it's current and future conglomerates featuring the name and/or characters played therein.
> 
> All rights reserved
> 
> Do not copyright.



That's alright, i found the ultimate theme of Steamroller, exit stage left. 

[YOUTUBE]1FKpU0pnne8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD is looking for big dick, might as well call his team Dicksquad.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> VBD is looking for big dick, might as well call his team Dicksquad.



The Chokers.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Who's Team Africa? With Masterrace on our team it's about to get Colonial.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The Chokers.



Chicken chokers?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Who's Team Africa? With Masterrace on our team it's about to get Colonial.



VBD aka Dickhead
Jena aka Real Dick
Slice aka Sliced Dick
Ghost aka Ghost's Dick
Cyphon aka Dicky
MartialHorror aka Stunna's Dick


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I like how only the guys at the bottom of my dick tier list are upset about it


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

You drafted a Chinese though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You drafted a Chinese though.



Had to fill a niche .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha mad as fuck I grew up in America and actually ate enough food to grow naturally.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost you are small man. Smh 

Let us BBCs take care of this shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm a giant in the mainland.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

How tall are you, Ghost?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How tall are you, Ghost?



Has to be at least 5'3


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Stop harassing my teammate Yasha. I'm gonna report you to Jove.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Stop harassing my teammate Yasha. I'm gonna report you to Jove.



Snitch by Design


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Snitch by Design



VBD I know you ain't lettin this slide.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 5'9 with no shoes on.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 5'11, and I ate Chinese food.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Snitch by Design



I'm an executive now, I don't have to lower myself to you. 

Vault, you should be disgusted at having such a low class hooligan on your team. I'd waive him like I did to Rica. We need to keep this tournament classy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm 5'11, and I ate Chinese food.



Yeah, but you weigh like 90 lbs.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm 5'9 with no shoes on.



Now that we have your Sim City stats, tell us your height and weight IRL, Ghost.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, but you weigh like 90 lbs.



Partially, yes.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm an executive now, I don't have to lower myself to you.
> 
> Vault, you should be disgusted at having such a low class hooligan on your team. I'd waive him like I did to Rica. We need to keep this tournament classy.



VBD has evolved.

Violent By Design -------> BBCBD ------> HNICBD

:33


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Whine, whine, whine


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha going all in on VBD.

No fucks given.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

No good thug, that's what you are. You're a disgrace to this competition. I'm going to enjoy eliminating you.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yasha going all in on VBD.
> 
> No fucks given.



With our captain chilling on the sideline and fapping watching.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, but you weigh like 90 lbs.



Ghost confirmed to be fat as fuck.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> No good thug, that's what you are. You're a disgrace to this competition. I'm going to enjoy eliminating you.



Good luck eliminating Yasha when I'm at the helm and Detective running support while Rukia and Speedy infiltrate your base.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Good luck eliminating Yasha when I'm at the helm and Detective running support while Rukia and Speedy infiltrate your base.



I'm making some calls and getting your ass deported back to Africa. Good look using the internet from your straw hut.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tbh stunna and i decided on han mutually. i think he would've picked pseudo same as me. the only thing he'd have done radically differently is pick nensense, and that would've been awful, but that's about it. and the debacle just now would've made stunna drop him, so


Pretty much. Couldn't have assigned a better Co-Captain. 



Vault said:


> Good luck eliminating Yasha when I'm at the helm and Detective running support while Rukia and Speedy infiltrate your base.


I wanted Yasha, tho

at least my bro wasn't left high and dry


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

I just noticed all the team leaders are black.

We the President now.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm a British national. Any attempts to eliminate me is equivalent to killing a cop in the US. Good luck


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wanted Yasha, tho
> 
> at least my bro wasn't left high and dry



You didn't pick me though, so that sounds pretty patronizing to me.

Me and Enno could have a chance to stop Detective/Rukia tag team's curbstomp.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't pick anyone after Enno -- I wasn't home.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna Gtfo. Don't even attempt any contact with any members of Team machine. You lose you don't get Yasha. Good day to you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna Gtfo. Don't even attempt any contact with any members of Team machine. You lose you don't get Yasha. Good day to you.



Vault doesn't suffer any fools.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

No need to even waste your breath on Flego VBD.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

don't nobody wanna ally with your jank team

all you have is Jena, who, while formidable, is _all_ you have


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

My ultimate weapon against Team Africa







Sorry, I did it again.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

- Come home at 4:30 in the morning.
- "well lets quickly check what was going in"
- Two threads combined nearly 40 new pages

Why did i just spend an hour reading all that stuff before going to bed?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Come home at 4:30 in the morning.
> - "well lets quickly check what was going in"
> - Two threads combined nearly 40 new pages
> 
> Why did i just spend an hour reading all that stuff before going to bed?



You did it because you are Das Wunderkind


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Come home at 4:30 in the morning.
> - "well lets quickly check what was going in"
> - Two threads combined nearly 40 new pages
> 
> Why did i just spend an hour reading all that stuff before going to bed?



Don't worry about it. The team has you covered. You need a quick summary you let me know.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the team selections.
Vault with dat false sense of security.
These so called all star teams are always on their way to self destruction.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> don't nobody wanna ally with your jank team
> 
> all you have is Jena, who, while formidable, is _all_ you have





			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Cyphon said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest surprise to me was no trading or deal making.
> ...



Admit Stunna, it still burns. That tragic loss. 

Everyone thought VBD would take Rukia as the obvious and secure No. 2, then he went and took Jena.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

Why were we renamed to what basically means "Speed Limit" ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

I actually expected and prepared myself for VBD's senseless spite choice. S'why I so quickly and casually snagged Luca.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> I like the team selections.
> Vault with dat false sense of security.
> These so called all star teams are always on their way to self destruction.



Best part was when VBD grabbed up Jena first Stunna fell into a depression, quit on his team and left Luc in charge.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Come home at 4:30 in the morning.
> - "well lets quickly check what was going in"
> - Two threads combined nearly 40 new pages
> 
> Why did i just spend an hour reading all that stuff before going to bed?



Are you well-hung?


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Come home at 4:30 in the morning.
> - "well lets quickly check what was going in"
> - Two threads combined nearly 40 new pages
> 
> Why did i just spend an hour reading all that stuff before going to bed?



Is Rica's idiocy still there or did the mods purge it?


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

It was obvious that Vault would go for Detective first. He wouldn't want to play without his Reese/Finch. Then whoever went next was expected by me to pick Jena.

She is a good debater but that beatdown she gave Tetra last week was the equivalent of a homerun.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> I like the team selections.
> Vault with dat false sense of security.
> These so called all star teams are always on their way to self destruction.



What team are you on? I'm sure to completely annihilate it when I face it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually expected and prepared myself for VBD's senseless spite choice. S'why I so quickly and casually snagged Luca.



Please, after my pick you took your ball and went home.



Slice said:


> Why were we renamed to what basically means "Speed Limit" ?



It was the most unnecessarily long and overly German word I could think of. A new name is coming once we develop some chemistry and identity.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD should have gone with Team Halt verdammt noch mal die Schnauze!

Such a missed opportunity.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Is Rica's idiocy still there or did the mods purge it?



I saw all of it.


The moment he managed to

- Be rude / mean / a total shithead on the subject of someone having died
- Tell people 10 years older than him they need to grow up
- Sound all high and mighty because of his "true patrician" movie taste

all in one dayI had already decided to disregard anything he would ever write and intended to never reply to him again no matter how mad it made me. Not at all sad that he will be section banned.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It was the most unnecessarily long and overly German word I could think of. A new name is coming once we develop some chemistry and identity.



No, the best unnecessarily long and overly German word is "Rindfleischetikettierungs?berwachungsaufgaben?bertragungsgesetz"

[beef labeling supervision duties delegation law]

Nothing is more German than beef, bureaucracy, and fastidious detail.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> VBD should have gone with Team Halt verdammt noch mal die Schnauze!
> 
> Such a missed opportunity.



My team is family friendly. I'm no barbarian like Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> I saw all of it.
> 
> 
> The moment he managed to
> ...



Bruder Slice, don't you think Team Halt verdammt noch mal die Schnauze! has a fantastic ring to it?

:33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

aw, VBD thinks he can rustle :33


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD has an interesting line-up.

1 Haitian
1 Chinese
1.5 German


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, the best unnecessarily long and overly German word is "Rindfleischetikettierungs?berwachungsaufgaben?bertragungsgesetz"
> 
> [beef labeling supervision duties delegation law]
> 
> Nothing is more German than beef, bureaucracy, and fastidious detail.



You are bending and abusing the rules of "Zusammengesetzte Substantive" here and you know it. 
That word is only correct using some grammar trickery and no one would take you serious for using it.



Detective said:


> Bruder Slice, don't you think Team Halt verdammt noch mal die Schnauze! has a fantastic ring to it?
> 
> :33



No. But i can kinda see why it would sound good to an english speaker.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> You are bending and abusing the rules of "Zusammengesetzte Substantive" here and you know it.
> That word is only correct using some grammar trickery and no one would take you serious for using it.
> 
> 
> ...



Team Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizit?tenhauptbetriebswerk-bauunterbeamtengesellschaft?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Team Donaudampfschiffahrtselektrizit?tenhauptbetriebswerk-bauunterbeamtengesellschaft?



Only Qualification - members must be longer than this word.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

You googled Zusammengesetztes Substantiv, didnt you?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> VBD has an interesting line-up.
> 
> 1 Haitian
> 1 Chinese
> 1.5 German



Woah, who the hell is Haitian on my team? I'm bout to make another cut.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Only Qualification - members must be longer than this word.


Yasha sabotaging the opposition by setting the bar very low.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost can use font 1.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> You are bending and abusing the rules of "Zusammengesetzte Substantive" here and you know it.
> That word is only correct using some grammar trickery and no one would take you serious for using it.



Shhhh you're spoiling the fun.

Alright, _technically_ it's "Gesetz zur ?bertragung der Aufgaben f?r die ?berwachung der Rinderkennzeichnung und Rindfleischetikettierung" and that big old word is a smooshed thing that they used like once when they were introducing the law. But my version is better, I think


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yasha sabotaging the opposition by setting the bar very low.



Answer me! 

No one would know this word otherwise. Its how they teach_ kids _how the rules for this kind of words work / are applied.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> You googled Zusammengesetztes Substantiv, didnt you?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Woah, who the hell is Haitian on my team? I'm bout to make another cut.



Nicaraguan? Costa Rican? Puerto Rican? Honduran? Guatemalan? Jamaican?

Who the fuck can remember country names in Central America?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

My team is unbeatable when it comes to the German language.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Woah, who the hell is Haitian on my team? I'm bout to make another cut.


cold


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> My team is unbeatable when it comes to the German language.



I think we even might have the best variance on time zones. This could be useful.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> Answer me!
> 
> No one would know this word otherwise. Its how they teach_ kids _how the rules for this kind of words work / are applied.



This scenario reminds me of the time you asked me the following:



Answer:



			
				Violent by Design said:
			
		

> Detective can learn a language within minutes fool.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> I think we even might have the best variance on time zones. This could be useful.



You got the graveyard shift


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> My team is unbeatable when it comes to the German language.



Wanna know the funniest thing about German?


*Spoiler*: __ 




*bangs fist on table*

ZER IZ NUTZING FUNNY AHBOUT GHERMAN!!!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> You got the graveyard shift



Since Slice is posting from a future timezone, he can futilely warn your team when it gets defeated by us.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2014)

VBD is a tyrant


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Detective, does your eidetic memory help with learning ideographic languages such as kanji?


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Wanna know the funniest thing about German?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn, I'm reading up on the thread and it was that son of a bitch Stunna who tried to take me out. Seems like he seduced Vault and almost killed Za Warudo too.

That son of a bitch cost me my knee caps, just to get my draft pick. This is personal now Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective, does your eidetic memory help with learning ideographic languages such as kanji?



Yes, I have used it to learn words, phrases, writing, etc in small portions. 

I really wish I had the time to fully invest in learning a complete language.

I can assimilate rather quick but don't like half-assing my efforts.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Damn, I'm reading up on the thread and it was that son of a bitch Stunna who tried to take me out. Seems like he seduced Vault and almost killed Za Warudo too.
> 
> That son of a bitch cost me my knee caps, just to get my draft pick. This is personal now Stunna.



This was basically Stunna:

[YOUTUBE]kujo7V9m0gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Damn, I'm reading up on the thread and it was that son of a bitch Stunna who tried to take me out. Seems like he seduced Vault and almost killed Za Warudo too.
> 
> That son of a bitch cost me my knee caps, just to get my draft pick. This is personal now Stunna.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRvpGGc9Jv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yes, I have used it to learn words, phrases, writing, etc in small portions.
> 
> I really wish I had the time to fully invest in learning a complete language.
> 
> I can assimilate rather quick but don't like half-assing my efforts.



How does it work exactly? Are you using memory palace or any of the mnemonic techniques or it's an inherent skill？ (if so, when did you first discover you have the talent?)

Can you memorize this even though you don't know what it means or how to read it?



> 宫殿记忆法是中世纪一个传教士发明的一种快速记忆方法，并能长久的储存，主要是说当需要记忆的东西太多时，可以把大脑想象成一个宫殿，有很多间房子，每个房间有很多格子，这样把需要记忆的东西都放在里面，同时通过生动的联想，越是血腥的恐怖的越记忆犹新。
> 
> 记忆宫殿的使用可上溯至古罗马时期，一些令人难以置信的记忆绝活也可归因于它。例如，8次世界记忆冠军Dominic O’ Brien，他能记住54张桌子上的所有牌（2808张）的顺序，每张牌只看一次。通过运用记忆宫殿法及其变体，人们还取得了无数类似的成就。甚至在小说中都有几个例证，比如Thomas Harris的小说《汉尼拔》，连环杀手汉尼拔?莱克特就利用记忆宫殿长期储存了对复杂病历的极其鲜明的记忆。（遗憾的是，这段在电影里被删去了。）
> 
> 当然，我们中的大多数人不是要做Dominc那样的记忆冠军（或者汉尼拔那一行）。但是记忆宫殿法对所有类似的努力：学习外语、记住演讲内容、准备考试以及其他事情，都是非常有效的——即使你要的只是唤起你的回忆。


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2014)

Jena said:


> Shhhh you're spoiling the fun.
> 
> Alright, _technically_ it's "Gesetz zur ?bertragung der Aufgaben f?r die ?berwachung der Rinderkennzeichnung und Rindfleischetikettierung" and that big old word is a smooshed thing that they used like once when they were introducing the law. But my version is better, I think



You wouldn't capitalize "?bertragung" and "?berwachung" other than that thats correct. Still even as a sentence its stupid. All those textbook names for laws and the like are.



Jena said:


> Wanna know the funniest thing about German?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I read that in your voice. 

Also i had to think about this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWZCoYK8Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2014)

im reporting yasha, that is some filthy shit you just said in that post, even lower than what Rica said.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2014)

It's always the people who appear the least threatening are the ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> im reporting yasha, that is some filthy shit you just said in that post, even lower than what Rica said.



八月中秋山林凉 风吹大地草枝摆 甘霖老母赶羚羊 来年羊毛超级卖 草枝摆啊赶羚羊 赶羚羊啊草枝摆 庭院织芭为君开 都籣山晓金桔摆 天摇地动舟渡岚 呜呼甘霖老迹埋 金桔摆啊老迹埋 老迹埋啊金桔摆

[youtube]1aynStEsTwU[/youtube]


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> I read that in your voice.
> 
> Also i had to think about this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWZCoYK8Zg[/YOUTUBE]



more like

[youtube]VreoJn6YoyQ[/youtube]

literally every extended family reunion on my dad's side


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2014)

That came up as jibberish for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2014)

Yasha said:


> 八月中秋山林凉 风吹大地草枝摆 甘霖老母赶羚羊 来呜羊毛超级卖 草枝摆啊赶羚羊 赶羚羊啊草枝摆 庭院织芭为君开 都籣山晓金桔摆 天摇地动舟渡岚 呜呼甘霖老迹埋 金桔摆啊老迹埋 老迹埋啊金桔摆



山庭桔摆赶赶赶 赶籣天摇渡岚山中 呜 八啊摆赶桔 君金桔摆 级 君母摆为迹羊赶庭


Doesn't feel so good when someone does it to you, does it?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2014)

It's a song lyrics.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2014)

You're a song lyric.


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2014)

Jena said:


> more like
> 
> [youtube]VreoJn6YoyQ[/youtube]
> 
> literally every extended family reunion on my dad's side



What does Liz say in the end? "I think they are?" i don't understand it. Sounds like "gonna walk" but that wouldn't really make sense.

Funniest is: Her pronunciation is great and she uses the correct words. Only her grammar is messed up and the sentences have no structure.

He on the other hand basically says nothing at all. Apart from the first sentence his part doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> What does Liz say in the end? "I think they are?" i don't understand it. Sounds like "gonna walk" but that wouldn't really make sense.



Yeah she says "I think they're gonna walk." In the episode her boss is supposed to do a business deal with the Germans but he's late, so she tries to step in.

I'm sure he's just some american actor they hired to talk really fast. I feel like that's the go-to method for movies/tv shows whenever a character has to speak in another language.


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh as in "walk away" (from the deal) now i get it.

The guy sounds like he has a french accent in the beginning. Its close enough for the illusion.

Fun fact: Since _everything_ gets dubbed here they usually replace those parts with people talking Danish or Dutch. And its equally bad then when heard by someone who speaks either of those.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2014)

So...whose time am I on again?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

I think VBD grabbed you. You didn't get drafted, but he dropped Nensense and chose you.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't wait for all the different opinions, it's all these differences that make this world a wonderful place to co-inhabit:33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2014)

Yasha is too concerned about my dick size to function. That weakass, overrated Team Machine is already doomed to fail.


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2014)

Headcanon: 2013 and 2014 Enno are actually a Jeckyl and Hyde like transformation.
We just need to figure out what encourages the change and can use it to our advantage.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yasha is too concerned about my dick size to function. That weakass, overrated Team Machine is already doomed to fail.



Ghost scared and threatened as fuck by Team Machine.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

Figures Enno would go back to 2014 to spite me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

>poz stunna for a good set
>he changes it to duckturd who


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

"Duckturd Who"?

I don't want rep from someone who posts stuff like that anyway smh

The quality of my last set was distractingly bad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Ghost scared and threatened as fuck by Team Machine.



Radiohead symbol


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2014)

Does somebody have the last post that summed up the team roster? Detective should update the OP with it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> "Duckturd Who"?
> 
> I don't want rep from someone who posts stuff like that anyway smh
> 
> The quality of my last set was distractingly bad



you still owe me a poz btw i think


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta spread, gotta spread


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2014)

So what is this, and why have I been "drafted" eventhough I haven't signed up? I don't like it when people go behind my back.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

warudo had to pick from a bunch of inactive people and decided to pick none of them and put your name down instead


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> So what is this, and why have I been "drafted" eventhough I haven't signed up? I don't like it when people go behind my back.



You have been enslaved by Team Lazyasfuck. Resistance is futile.

Or, in spite, you can sabotage your captors from within.

Team Machine considering all the angles.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> Does somebody have the last post that summed up the team roster? Detective should update the OP with it.



Done and done.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2014)

And what's the story here?


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> And what's the story here?



Start from here:


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah

no

.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

VBD's team is that hot trash. Almost as bad as Warudo's.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> vault did come through on this





Vault said:


> Just don't go to Warudo's team that is all. I know VBD is going to try stomp Stunna's team quickly   his success rests on first round.



And this too.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> VBD's team is that hot trash. Almost as bad as Warudo's.



Stunna put on some anti-rustling clothes, your jealousy is showing for all the world to see.

Shameless.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2014)

Warudo wasted his last draft pick


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2014)

70% of the draft wasn't inform. I doubt Han even knows about this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

detective, did you actually get han's consent to include him as a pick?


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> detective, did you actually get han's consent to include him as a pick?



Of course not.



Also:



> This message has been deleted by Lucaniel. Reason: whoops wrong thread



Trying to Pseudo the thread, but ends up giving explanation instead.

Dat Post-Draft hangover.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

wtf if i gave the reason then i clearly didn't want to pseudo, it's not hard to do that 

also that is terrible

warudo and my team are both down a man because we picked 3rd and 4th and had to go with the irregulars

dammit, detective


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> VBD's team is that hot trash. Almost as bad as Warudo's.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2014)

Detective straight rigged this draft by moderating and being on a team.  Where is Tyler this transgression should not stand


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2014)

Told you Detective was corrupt.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wtf if i gave the reason then i clearly didn't want to pseudo, it's not hard to do that
> 
> also that is terrible
> 
> ...





We're in the same boat. Taleran doesn't post much, if at all anymore, unless he's making a random review. Every team, with the exception of VBD, has 1 member who is not that active anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2014)

Warudo selected Tyler that pick should be recognized as valid if Detective can moderate and be a member


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah the whole we hate difference of opinion also known Huey public Enemy #1 was design perfectly 


Also who has Sama, Taleran and other rare members 


Only Vault team will be active


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo selected Tyler that pick should be recognized as valid if Detective can moderate and be a member



Para trying to act like an organized Teamster.

Will give up soon.

Confirmed once more as lazy as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Huey starting topics with himself and agreeing.

The early onsets of his condition are showing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder what Detective has to say? 


If only I could see his posts


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2014)

Mission Success.

Making Huey tap out was worth it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2014)

ITT: people would rather be down a man than pick up Huey.


----------



## Brad Pitt (Feb 14, 2014)

The MVP pick is here. I will do to the competition like what I did to the Trojans.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 14, 2014)

Brad Pitt said:


> The MVP pick is here. I will do to the competition like what I did to the Trojans.



You'll cheat to enter our defenses in a wooden horse only to be shot in the leg by legolas?


----------



## Brad Pitt (Feb 14, 2014)

I kidnapped and fucked legolas  cousin, want me to do the same with your girl if she actually exist that is?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2014)

Jiraiya avatar


----------

